# JetBeam M1X Review (Cree M-CE): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!



## selfbuilt

*JetBeam M1X Review (Cree MC-E): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*

_*Reviewer's Note: *The M1X was provided by JetBeam for review. 
_
*Warning: very pic heavy, as always*

_*UPDATE Oct 23, 2009*: The comparison beamshots, summary table and runtimes have been updated to reflect some of the more recent competition in this space. Scroll down for details. _

The M1X is JetBeam's attempt to produce a high-powered thrower searchlight with the new MC-E Cree emitter. This is different from a lot of manufacturers, who have typically tried to design reflector systems to emphasize the "floodier" nature of the quad-die Cree M-CE and SSC P7. A limited first batch of these were made and sold here earlier this year, but a revised final version is now in production (and reviewed here).

Specs (from the manufacturer):
LED: CREE MC-E
Max Output: 450 Lumen (Torch Lumen) / 700 Lumen (LED Lumen)
Reflector: aluminum reflector
Lens: Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating
Material: T6061 T6 aircraft aluminum alloy
Finish: HA III Military grade hard annodized
Battery: 3xCR123A, 3xRCR, 4xCR123A, 4xRCR, 2x18650 Li-ion
Input voltage: 6.5-18V
Switch: Forward clickie switch
Waterproof: Accord to IPX-8 standard
Dimension: Bezel diameter 63mm, Body/Tail diameter 25.4mm, Overall length 198mm
Weight: 285g
Output & Runtime: 3xCR123A Max Output (450 Torch Lumens) for 100 mins, Min Output (10 Torch Lumens) for 150 hours
4xCR123A, Max Output (450 Torch Lumens) for 130 mins, Min Output (10 Torch Lumens) for 200 hours
2x18650, Max Output (450 Torch Lumens) for 3 hours, Min Output (10 Torch Lumens) for 300 hours 
You will find detailed specs and pics on  JetBeam's website 







The M1X comes in a large hard cardboard box with magnetic closing flap. Inside, in layers of cut-out foam, are the light, battery extender, instruction booklet, warranty card, extra o-rings and spare tailcap button cover.










With battery extender in place:










The overall shape and design is similar to other JetBeam lights, with typical JetBeam knurling and their classic natural finish type-III (hard anodized) anodizing. The lettering is very sharp and clear on my sample (better than typical for JetBeam, to be honest). The stainless steel bezel ring features mildly scalloped edges - a style I hope JetBeam continues for its other lights.

*Dimensions (no batteries installed):*
Height: 204mm (239mm with battery extender)
Width: 25.9mm (tailcap), 22.3mm (body tube), 62.7mm (bezel)
Weight: 275.8g (no extender), 295.8g (with battery extender)










The M1X comes with a protruding forward clicky tailcap switch with a good feel. Seems similar to the Jet-III M. Note the all-metal construction inside (i.e. no more plastic retaining rings). :thumbsup:

Screw thread action is smooth on all sections, although my sample came with virtually no lube. Note the M1X lacks the square-cut screw threads of the Jet-III M. They are however anodized, so tailcap lock-out is possible. Tailstanding is not possible.






Note the brass contact ring on the inside of the head - this presumably allows switching between max output (head tightened) and the user-defined mode (head loosened). See below for a discussion of the User Interface.

_*UPDATE June 20, 2009:* I've been asked whether the pill is easily accessible for an emitter swap. As you can see below, it is extremely easy to access:










I'm actually quite impressed by the design. Unscrew the bezel retaining ring, remove the lens, remove the o-ring gasket, and the emitter/pill and reflector combo come out as one unit. You can then unscrew the emitter/pill from the reflector (there's even an o-ring on the reflector unit). Feels very well made. :thumbsup:_






The M1X has a surprisingly deep orange peel reflector. In fact, it seems to have two distinct phases - a very steep drop-off near the reflector, and a more traditional slope in the front 2/3rd of the reflector. This unique design is presumably to maximize throw with a quad-die M-CE reflector.

The lens has a definite anti-reflective coating - you can see the blue-tinge in the pics above and below.

Here's how it look in my hands (FYI: I have relatively narrow and long fingers).










Personally, I find the overall heft and dimensions of this light to be pretty good - although it is a bit top-heavy. It is not as bulky overall as my other P7/M-CE lights, and fits comfortably enough in the hand with batteries installed. Here's how it compares to the competition (with and without battery extenders in place):









(from left to right, AW 18650 protected battery, JetBeam M1X, Tiablo ACE-G, Lumapower MVP TurboForce P7).

Here is how the reflectors compare:






*User Interface:*

The M1X features a similar interface to the Jet-III M (and other "broad-voltage" JetBeam offerings). This makes the M1X the first continuously-variable M-CE light in my testing. 

The original IBS lights were Li-ion only and had 3 separately programmable output modes (each accessed in sequence by a soft-press of the reverse clicky tail switch). They could be set to any output along the continuously-variable range, or set to one of many SOS/strobe modes. The revised Jet-III M broad-voltage circuit was multipower (up to 15V) and has two output states - Max output (head fully tightened against the body) and one programmable output mode (head slightly loosened). Programming of the set-able mode was slightly altered to account for the new forward clicky switch (the original IBS lights were designed to work with a reverse clicky).

The M1X uses a variant of the new broad-voltage circuit that is multipower (from 6.5V up to 18V in this case), allowing you to run 2x18650, 3xRCR/CR123A, or 4xRCR/CR123A. This differs a bit from most of the other M-CE or P7 offerings, which are typically 2x or 4xRCR/CR123A (although often without full power on 2xCR123A). 

From the head loosened position, you can access the "Brightness Setting" mode of the M1X by rapidly pressing the clicky 3 times within one second, then holding the switched half-pressed or fully click to start the output ramp (the light should be off to start, if you want to program). To select the output level you want, simply release the switch or click off when it reaches the point you want. Wait at least 2 secs for the light to memorize your setting before attempting to turn it back on.

To access the SOS/strobe modes, flash the switch during the brightness ramp. This will advance you to "Special Functions" mode, which contains a number of SOS/strobe modes. If you flash again while in the Special Functions mode, you will advance to the Reset Function mode. This doesn't have much use now, as it was designed for the original IBS circuit where it reset all 3 programmable modes to factory defaults. Simply flash again to get back to the Brightness Setting mode.

Note that the manual that came with my sample is rather insufficient - it is not specific for the M1X, but is a general "Military series" instruction booklet that simply explains the interface (but provides no details about the build, what battery configurations are acceptable, etc.). Worse, this booklet seems to be a hold-over from the first batch produced for the Jet-III M that mistakenly repeated the "Brightness Setting" section text under "Special Functions". :thinking: I'm hoping JetBeam releases a properly configured manual to accompany the shipping lights.

As with all JetBeam IBS lights, PWM is used for the continuously-variable modes - but at a sufficiently high frequency that I cannot detect it by eye or measure it with my setup.  

*Comparison Beamshots*

Both lights are on 100% on 2x18650 AW protected Li-ion. Distance is about 0.5 meters from a white wall. 


















As you can see, the M1X has a narrower spillbeam than the ACE-G, and greater throw. It also has the typical center-beam "donut" hole, like my MVP P7 (which otherwise has a spill profile closer to the ACE-G). This is quite common on quad-die lights - the shallow reflector ACE-G is the exception in minimizing its effects.

_*UPDATE Oct 23, 2009: * Here are some outdoor shots focused on a point ~30 feet from the lights, with some of the newer competition added. For comparison to the older lights like the M1X, please note that I have since planted a tree in my back yard. :nana:_






























_These pics are a bit misleading. Some of the competition fully light up my yard, which is wider than the camera's field of view, thus resulting in a dimmer appearance in the narrower view frame. On the other hand, the M1X is more focussed for throw than the other lights, so a lot of the overall output is directed to the centre-beam. _

_And here are some lower exposures to better show you the hotspots:_





























_
As you can see, the M1X has the brightest hotspot of the group. What you can't see so well is the donut hole on most of the P7/M-CE lights. But this is consistent with real life - you only really notice it when shinning on a uniform surface._

_*UPDATE*: Some additional long-distance beamshots, to show you how the light compares to others in its class. 

Please see my recent 100-yard Outdoor Beamshot review for more details (and additional lights)._











Time for some quantitative testing ... 

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 5 meters from the lens, using a light meter, and then extrapolated back to estimate values for 1 meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

With these new breeds of high-output throwy lights, I don't believe measuring raw lux at 1 meter means a lot any more. The beams don't really have a chance to fully converge until typically several meters out, so what I've done below is taken readings at 5 meters and worked back to a calculated estimate of throw/lux at 1 meter. This will be my standard way to present throw on these types of lights from now on.

The M1X takes a few minutes to reach its fully-regulated output level (see runtimes below). As such, all throw and output measures are taken after 2 mins of continuous runtime for all lights (2x18650 AW Protected cells).






Ok, we have a throw winner here - the M1X rivals many of my dedicated 1x18650 throwers such as the RaidFire Spear and Tiablo A9.  To put it mildly, that's *very* impressive for a quad-die M-CE light. Note again that my measures are taken from the centre of the beam - given the noticeable "donut" effect, the corona would be even brighter. JetBeam isn't kidding when they called the M1X a "searchlight"!

_*UPDATE Oct 23, 2009*: I have updated the table above with the results of some of the more recent tests of new lights in this space. Although some of the newer competition may have a slight edge in overall output, so far none of them outthrow the M1X. :thumsbup:

Note that while the raw Lux numbers for the M2XC4 cool are higher than the M1X at 5m, I suspect you will find the M1X throws further in the real world (i.e. will better illuminate a target at greater distances). The smaller individual reflectors on the 3xCree M2XC4 for just can't compete with the larger focused reflector of the M1X at greater distances. The center beam doughnut of the M-CE on the M1X is likely reducing its raw Lux throw numbers at 5m, artificially making it seem like it has less throw._

*Output/Runtime Comparison*






I've only done runtimes on two output settings so far - Max and ~50% (as determined by my lightbox). Output is the same on 2x18650, 3xCR123A, and 3xRCR at all levels - the only difference is in runtime. The Li-ion battery sources are fully regulated, and the primary CR123A tests show a typical regulation pattern followed by slow decay. Runtime efficiency appears to be as expected, and I don't see any surprises in the results above. :thumbsup:

_*UPDATE May 2, 2009:* Added runtimes for Max on 2x18500 (AW protected). Runtime is an impressive 1hr 8mins on these cells (rated at 1500mAh each). _

_*UPDATE June 8, 2009:* I've just updated the graphs with 4xCR123A runtimes for all lights that support this configuration. Also included are some recent additions to the multi-emitter class that I have recently reviewed._

_*UPDATE Oct 23, 2009*: Runtimes for the competition on 18650 have been added._

So how does it stack up to the competition?




























In a word - very well! (ok, that's two words ).
_
*UPDATE 10/23/09:* Even with the newer lights shown above, the M1X remains a very good performer on Max on all battery sources. Keep in mind that the various battery configurations when comparing the graphs above (i.e. M1X is using 3x or 4xCR123A/RCR, whereas some as 2x or 4x, etc.). 

As for the ~50% output level, performance is certainly very respectable. Note that the M1X is a continuously-variable light, which will never be as efficient as a good defined multi-level current-controlled light. Despite this, you can see the M1X performs very close to the earlier MVP 3XCree on Med on 18650. _

Oh, and in case you are interested, the M1X also has the lowest possible output of any light of this class. 

Here's how the ramping sequence looks (compared to a couple of 1x18650 only lights):






As you can see, the ramping sequence is virtually identical to the Jet-III M (which uses a similar broad-voltage IBS circuit) - it is just more than twice as bright! Like the Jet-III M, total ramp time on my sample was a little over 35 secs, which is longer than typical for a continuously-variable light. Note that the manual continues to incorrectly state the ramp is only "8 seconds" long. 

*Potential Issues*

Light has the typical M-CE centre-beam "donut" effect.

Manual is non-specific and not sufficiently detailed.

Output ramping time remains longer than most continuously-variable lights (i.e. over 35 secs).

You may go blind if you stare directly into the light. :devil: (just having a little fun here - there really isn't much else that I can find fault with).

*Preliminary Observations*

As you may have guessed by now, I'm impressed with this M-CE offering from JetBeam. 

The M1X hits hard on all cylinders - good solid build, minimal weight and size, smart selection of battery choices, excellent interface with continuously-variable output, and the furthest throw and one of the highest max outputs among all the members of this class that I have tested to date. :kiss: 

The voltage range and selection of battery sources is particularly interesting. Although most makers have opted for a simple 1x18650 (2xCR123A/RCR) base with an extension for 2x18650 (4xCR123A/RCR), the reality is that 1x18650 or 2xCR123A/RCR is generally too underpowered for reasonable performance on these multi-emitter lights - leaving you really with only the extended size mode to play with. By forgoing the 2xCR123A/RCR size and starting from 3xCR123A/RCR, you can actually run the M1X on all battery sources reasonably well. I don't have any 18500s to test, but I imagine 2x18500 would work in the 3x base format. 

_UPDATE May 2, 2009: Indeed they do - just added the runtime for 2x18500 (AW protected, 1500mAh). At 1hr 8min on these cells, they are definitely a very feasible option._

Of course, this light may not be suited to everyone. Consistent with its "searchlight" label, it is a very strong thrower (and one with the typical M-CE centre-beam "donut"). If you are looking for a smooth flood beam, you might want to check out my recent Tiablo ACE-G review (assuming you don't mind the single output level on that light). But it's hard not to be impressed by everything the M1X has to offer.

I think a key point here is that JetBeam is working from an established base build that has already seen a lot of the kinks worked out. They aren't re-inventing the wheel - by adapting their mature broad-voltage IBS circuit and robust Jet-III M body design, they've been able to capitalize on their previous successes. Coupled with a rather unique new reflector design and a selection of smart battery options, the M1X is a very strong contender indeed. :twothumbs

I am also impressed that JetBeam has conservatively cited the lowest "torch lumens" (450 lumens) of any multi-emitter setup, despite being as bright as much of the competition. Coupled with their careful attention to detail in the build, circuit, and reflector design of this light, it seems they are clearly thinking ahead to the long-haul, and not just trying to make a quick flash in the pan. I hope this light becomes a staple of their ongoing production lines.

Given all the M1X strengths, I would like to see some improvements in the presentation. A proper manual specific for this light needs to be developed. And the quality of components cries out for a good quality carrying case, holster, or something to help you carry this thing around. Given everything it has going for it, you are going to want to have it with you. 

_*UPDATE Oct 23, 2009:* I have found the Stallion half-holster does a serviceable job of holding the light, but it does leave the head exposed (and feels a little wobbly). WHT_GE8 reports this similar Bianchi holster also works. For a covered holster, Ryanrpm reports that the Sunlite 16w Far Projection holster is a perfect fit._

Bottom line, existing JetBeam fans will find much to like in this new offering. And those looking at taking the plunge into the multi-emitter flashlight space would be well advised to give this model serious consideration. 

_*UPDATE Oct 23, 2009:* Six months later, I remain just as impressed with the M1X.  Although some of the newer lights are a bit brighter on Max and potentially more efficient at lower outputs, the build quality, throw, low output level, UI and battery versatility of the M1X remain hard to beat. This light is a definite winner for JetBeam. Check out my master list of flashlight reviews for detailed reviews of some of the newer competition cited above._


----------



## streetmaster

Awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## ace0001a

How noticeable is the donut hole in this revised production version? It looks like Tiablo adjusted for it by making the reflector more shallow in the ACE-G. I had the original ACE and I would say the donut hole was quite noticeable. I've had other P7 lights where the donut hole is only slight--such as the case with my Solarforce L950M. It was said the donut hole was quite noticeable in the early production M1Xs. Hopefully they found a way to minimize it some more without compromising the throw.


----------



## selfbuilt

ace0001a said:


> How noticeable is the donut hole in this revised production version?


The donut hole is quite noticeable up close and at 10-30 feet (haven't had a chance to play with much further afield yet). Subjectively, I don't think it is any worse than my MVP P7. The ACE-G has indeed done a good job of minimizing it - but at the expense of thow. The M1X is clearly designed to be a throw-monster.

I will try to do some lower exposure outdoor shots in the next couple of days.


----------



## Sean

Great review! Love the run-time tests. I'm a bit surprised though, I though it would run longer on high before dropping out of flat regulation. I wonder how long 4 CR123's would last.


----------



## frosty

Another great review. Will you be testing the TK40 anytime soon?


----------



## easilyled

Excellent review. Many thanks.

I have a Solarforce L950M which given its price-point (I paid $75=99), seems to be extremely good value for money. (The donut is negligible with this light)

I'd love to see you review this or add it for comparison purposes to the competitors to the JetBeam M1X.

Maybe you could persuade Solarforce to give you one to evaluate as they seem to be a very promising up and coming company, to me at least.

I'd also be very interested to see the runtime and regulation for the M1X when run on 2 18500s (ie without the extender)


----------



## DM51

Another great review, and this light seems to have raised the bar and set a new standard as a thrower. 

Everything about it seems impressive - output, throw, regulation, run-time, build quality, UI, power versatility... all except the user manual, lol (although that's surely something JB will attend to).

The reflector design is a very interesting feature, and looking at the stopped-down comparison shot at 1/1600 sec, the die pattern is clearly seen, so it is clearly a high-quality item. I doubt the donut/pattern will be noticeable in real use.

Your 2x18500 idea will appeal to those who want to use the shorter body (~1 hour at full power?)

Judging by its throw, I'm half-surprised you didn't post this in the Spotlights section, lol. Anyway, I'm moving it to the Reviews section now. It's going to receive a lot of interest.


----------



## rantanplan

Excellent review ... as usual :thumbsup:.

It looks like that Jetbeam hasn´t modified the outside only. Your runtime measurement at max power with ~1:30h is noticeably shorter than the 2:15h I got from my Gen.1 M1X. Maybe they cranked up the current a bit on the second batch ... 

Just to very that: I used blue Trustfire 2.500mAh (~2250mAh real) ... what 18650 are you using for the test?

With 2x fresh 18650 the battery current (bypassed tailcap) was about 0.9A ... peak current was 1.05A at 6.8V, below this voltage my M1X Gen.1 starts dimming (=direct drive).


----------



## selfbuilt

Sean said:


> Great review! Love the run-time tests. I'm a bit surprised though, I though it would run longer on high before dropping out of flat regulation. I wonder how long 4 CR123's would last.


I presume you are referring to the 3xCr123A tests? Yes, I suppose they could have lasted a little longer there. You'll note the ~50% run also seems slightly shorter than expected compared to the 4xCR123A on Med on the MVP 3xCree. My guess is the M1X is optimized for Li-ion - the 18650 runs are outstanding for a continuously-variable light (and the CR123A is still quite good).

I would do 4xCR123A tests, but I'm feeling a little broke here - I use only Duracell or Surefire batteries in all my testing (which cost me at least $3 CDN a cell locally). :mecry: Given all the M-CE lights I have coming in, I'm looking into comparing with Tenergy or Titanium batts, since I can get them at less than half the cost of the Duracells or Surefire. We'll see ... I'll keep you posted of my experience with the cheaper cells.



frosty said:


> Another great review. Will you be testing the TK40 anytime soon?


Neither Fenix nor any of their dealers has offered to send me one ... 



easilyled said:


> I'd love to see you review this or add it for comparison purposes to the competitors to the JetBeam M1X. Maybe you could persuade Solarforce to give you one to evaluate as they seem to be a very promising up and coming company, to me at least.


Good point ... I suppose it doesn't hurt to ask. FYI, I will be testing the Olight and Eagletac offerings when they are ready, and I have a DBS M-CE pill with the new reflector on its way to me as well.



DM51 said:


> The reflector design is a very interesting feature, and looking at the stopped-down comparison shot at 1/1600 sec, the die pattern is clearly seen, so it is clearly a high-quality item. I doubt the donut/pattern will be noticeable in real use.
> Your 2x18500 idea will appeal to those who want to use the shorter body (~1 hour at full power?)


Thanks David ... unfortunately, I don't have any 18500s to test. But I imagine you could extrapolate down from my 18650 runs based on rated capacity of the cells. AW 18500s are 1500mAh vs 2200mAh for the 18650s - so I would except ~2/3rds of the runtime shown here (i.e. your 1hr estimate sounds pretty good). 

As for the donut, I agree with your assessment - the reflector was likely explicitly designed for its throw capabilities. Honestly, I didn't find the donut to be so bad, which is why I didn't discuss it much in my review. It is no worse than my MVP P7, which doesn't throw as far. And it is certainly better than my old Surefire L2 with LuxV ... not that has a donut! 



rantanplan said:


> It looks like that Jetbeam hasn´t modified the outside only. Your runtime measurement at max power with ~1:30h is noticeably shorter than the 2:15h I got from my Gen.1 M1X. Maybe they cranked up the current a bit on the second batch ...
> 
> Just to very that: I used blue Trustfire 2.500mAh (~2250mAh real) ... what 18650 are you using for the test?


Good observation - based on earlier beamshot pics of the first batch, I wasn't expecting the M1X to be this bright. They must have increased the drive current, since this is the brightest M-CE in my collection to date. That may also explain their low-ball "torch lumen" estimate of 450 ... it may be referring to the original circuit design.

FYI, I use only AW protected cells in my testing (rated at 2200mAh).


----------



## TodToh

Oh.. Wow.. 23,625 lux with MCE

Thanks for your great review as always.


----------



## HKJ

selfbuilt said:


> Good observation - based on earlier beamshot pics of the first batch, I wasn't expecting the M1X to be this bright. They must have increased the drive current, since this is the brightest M-CE in my collection to date. That may also explain their low-ball "torch lumen" estimate of 450 ... it may be referring to the original circuit design.



I have also measured a bit on the M1X, but mine is a first generation. With a ceiling bounce I get the following:
TK40: 100%
M1X: 69%
MVP: 63%

The difference between M1X and MVP is smaller than you measurement, but not much. I.e. they might have increased the output, but only a little (This conclusion assumes that yours and mine MVP has the same output).


----------



## JKL

Excellent review, as usual ! Thank you very much Selfbuilt.


----------



## Zeruel

:goodjob: :thanks:


----------



## Dioni

Nice job, great review as always. :thumbsup:

Thanks!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

This is excellent!!

Thanks a lot.

Cheers.


----------



## Dioni

waiting for 2x18500 runtime.


----------



## sledhead

Great review as usual! Now, tell me why I sold mine?:sick2: Forgot how great this one was.


----------



## selfbuilt

HKJ said:


> I have also measured a bit on the M1X, but mine is a first generation. With a ceiling bounce I get the following:
> TK40: 100%
> M1X: 69%
> MVP: 63%
> 
> The difference between M1X and MVP is smaller than you measurement, but not much. I.e. they might have increased the output, but only a little (This conclusion assumes that yours and mine MVP has the same output).


Thanks for the numbers HKJ. Of course, it is hard to know how our MVPs compare, but it is interesting that they don't seem to have greatly increased the M1X's output. And very interesting that the TK40 outputs that much more.

In my comments, I was thinking more of the ACE vs first batch M1X beamshots I remember seeing around here (the ACE seemed to have much brighter spill than the M1X). But my ACE-G has a completely redesigned reflector, and I'm comparing to the new M1X, so it's really hard to know who has changed what exactly.



Dioni said:


> waiting for 2x18500 runtime.


I think DM51's "guestimate" is pretty good. Based on the rated capacities of AW's batteries, I think ~1hr on max is likely.

But I may pick up some 18500s from AW just because I like running it on the smaller form factor without the extension tube ... we'll see.


----------



## Patriot

Fantastic review on one of my favorite brands of light! There's literally nothing that I don't like about this light. The runtime on high was short but that seems to be consistent with its amazing output.

Thanks for the hard work Selfbuilt!


----------



## Burgess

Thank you, SelfBuilt !


Once again, a fine review. And photographs !



:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:

_


----------



## TodToh

I agree with your measurement of light at 5 meters distance.
But when you calculated back to 1 meter, is the value still accurate and reliable?

Sincerely


----------



## selfbuilt

TodToh said:


> I agree with your measurement of light at 5 meters distance.
> But when you calculated back to 1 meter, is the value still accurate and reliable?


I see what you asking - although I don't know if the word "accurate" has a lot of meaning when discussing 1m readings on strong throwers to begin with. Yes, a certain value can be obtained, but how well this compares to the true "throw" of a light is dubious for a strong thrower. Most of the data I've seen from others with more sophisticated equipment is that at least 3-5m is required to get the beams on these lights to coalesce to full focus. 

In this case, yes, the calculated result is fairly consistent with the actual 1m lux reading I've taken (which comes up as ~23K lux - its hard to be more precise because of the beam variation around the donut). But even if these numbers differed, I would still greatly trust the computed value over the actual 1m value as more representative of beam throw. This is what I'm going to stick with from now on for heavy thrower comparisons.


----------



## TodToh

Thank you.


----------



## Dioni

selfbuilt said:


> I think DM51's "guestimate" is pretty good. Based on the rated capacities of AW's batteries, I think ~1hr on max is likely.
> 
> But I may pick up some 18500s from AW just because I like running it on the smaller form factor without the extension tube ... we'll see.


 
No problem. I think so too, 1hr on max. It's a good runtime for standard body [without extension tube]. For me, it is the big advantage this body: Can use 2x18500 that tranforms the light in a more usual size.


----------



## Ryanrpm

Thank you for the review and comparison with the new ACE-G!! We need more of these!

Can you get us some more outdoor beamshots of those two? Say at 100-200 yards?


----------



## LIGHTSMAD

nice job


----------



## gollum

thanks for taking the time for this review :twothumbs

very nice pics aswell

JetBeam raises the bar


----------



## selfbuilt

Ryanrpm said:


> Can you get us some more outdoor beamshots of those two? Say at 100-200 yards?


That's a little harder to do, since I would have to shine it through my neighbors houses to get to that distance. :laughing: I may try to take all the lights to a park to do longer distance beamshots, but I'd rather wait until I have more samples on hand. No promises ...

In the meantime, here are some lower exposure shots to show you the hotspots (added to the first post as well).


----------



## richardcpf

Nice review!

The M1X is the brightest of them all, nicely rated at 450 lumens. I'm gonna put it in my "next one" list.

*Does anyone knows which is brighter between the ACE, M1X and the TK40?*


----------



## jiivee

richardcpf said:


> Nice review!
> 
> The M1X is the brightest of them all, nicely rated at 450 lumens. I'm gonna put it in my "next one" list.
> 
> *Does anyone knows which is brighter between the ACE, M1X and the TK40?*


 
Hi all. I'm new member here.

I have JetBeam M1x and Fenix TK40 (M bin i think). I do not see a visual difference between those two. Both are really good flashlights and both give a lot of light.

For the sefbuilt. This is a great and professional review. Thanks.


----------



## selfbuilt

jiivee said:


> Hi all. I'm new member here.
> I have JetBeam M1x and Fenix TK40 (M bin i think). I do not see a visual difference between those two. Both are really good flashlights and both give a lot of light.


:welcome: Thanks for the input jiivee. 

I think most people will find little obvious difference in overall output with the current crop of M-CE lights. But note that HKJ presented some ceiling bounce percent outputs in the previous page that showed an advantage to the TK40. I don't have one to test myself, though.


----------



## Ryanrpm

jiivee said:


> Hi all. I'm new member here.
> 
> I have JetBeam M1x and Fenix TK40 (M bin i think). I do not see a visual difference between those two. Both are really good flashlights and both give a lot of light.
> 
> For the sefbuilt. This is a great and professional review. Thanks.



Hello jiivee, and welcome to CPF!

When you say there is no visual difference, are you comparing them at a distance, or short range illumination?


----------



## HKJ

selfbuilt said:


> But note that HKJ presented some ceiling bounce percent outputs in the previous page that showed an advantage to the TK40. I don't have one to test myself, though.



The overall output of the TK40 measures greater with ceiling bounce, but if you look at the spill, the M1X has brighter spill, but it is a smaller circle than the spill from TK40.


----------



## jiivee

Ryanrpm said:


> Hello jiivee, and welcome to CPF!
> 
> When you say there is no visual difference, are you comparing them at a distance, or short range illumination?


 
Yes. Very short range. Few meters in my living room. 
Both seem to be as bright. I try to at some stage to do some more accurate comparison. 
I do not own lux meter. Comparison have to do it seems to me meter.
I took picture. Below is link.
http://picasaweb.google.fi/sorsakoira/JetBeamFenix#5329793339277458402


----------



## Ryanrpm

The M1-X has a more intense hotspot than the TK40 which will equal more throw. You are right though in one sense....they don't appear that far off from each other in intensity.

These kind of comparisons are valuable info for those people who are looking for a certain beam quality.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Patriot

HKJ said:


> I have also measured a bit on the M1X, but mine is a first generation. With a ceiling bounce I get the following:
> TK40: 100%
> M1X: 69%
> MVP: 63%
> 
> The difference between M1X and MVP is smaller than you measurement, but not much. I.e. they might have increased the output, but only a little (This conclusion assumes that yours and mine MVP has the same output).





I think the 31% difference has to do with it being a 1st gen model since a difference that large would be very easy to detect with the eyes. During some recent ceiling bounce tests I was able to see output differences between two separate lights as small as 2% (verified by lux meter) as long as they were switched back an forth in a short amount of time. It's amazing how good the eyes are detecting light changes as long as they aren't gradual but instead stepped or alternating.


----------



## Patriot

*Selfbuilt, *do you have an opinion of where the TK40 would fall in output wise within this group that you tested? I don't know if you've had your hands on one yet but I'd still be curious to hear your estimation if nothing else.

Thanks


----------



## selfbuilt

Patriot said:


> *Selfbuilt, *do you have an opinion of where the TK40 would fall in output wise within this group that you tested? I don't know if you've had your hands on one yet but I'd still be curious to hear your estimation if nothing else.


I haven't seen one, but I will be testing the Olight M30 Triton. According the MattK's dealer post, they have only found the TK40 to be ~5% brighter. We'll see how the M30 does in my testing when it arrives (no ETA yet ...).


----------



## selfbuilt

Just updated the runtime graph with results of 2x18500 AW protected (rated at 1500mAh):






Looks like the ~1hr estimate was pretty good. Coupled with the shorter body size, I think this is a very feasible way to run the light.


----------



## Dioni

Thanks for update. Like estimates, +1hr w/ 18500.

Thanks Selfbuilt, :thumbsup:


----------



## octaf

You mentioned that you have ace.G and a10.G at the corner of your desk as a floodier & thrower.

So now, did this M1X replace your former thrower?


----------



## selfbuilt

octaf said:


> You mentioned that you have ace.G and a10.G at the corner of your desk as a floodier & thrower.
> 
> So now, did this M1X replace your former thrower?


I haven't decided - at the moment, all 3 are currently sitting there. 

FYI, Tiablo has sent me a revised circuit for the ACE-G to test. Apparently, they realized from my results that the output was lower than expected, so they went back and revised the circuit. All shipping lights will have this new circuit - my testing results should be up in another day or two in my ACE-G/A10-G review thread.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

jiivee said:


> Hi all. I'm new member here.
> 
> I have JetBeam M1x and Fenix TK40 (M bin i think). I do not see a visual difference between those two. Both are really good flashlights and both give a lot of light.
> 
> For the sefbuilt. This is a great and professional review. Thanks.


What about throw? Is there any difference between those 2?


----------



## HKJ

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> What about throw? Is there any difference between those 2?



Yes, the Jetbeam has a more concentrated beam, i.e. better throw, but the total light output from TK40 is much greater (At least compared to gen 1 of M1X).


----------



## octaf

selfbuilt said:


> FYI, Tiablo has sent me a revised circuit for the ACE-G to test. Apparently, they realized from my results that the output was lower than expected, so they went back and revised the circuit. All shipping lights will have this new circuit - my testing results should be up in another day or two in my ACE-G/A10-G review thread.


 

Really! look forward to it! :thumbsup:

And also a review for M30 ! :twothumbs


----------



## jiivee

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> What about throw? Is there any difference between those 2?


 
Hi

I live in the north and the nights are full of light. I do not have a place now, where do the test. I have to wait for the autumn.

A wild guess is that Jetbeam is better. ​


----------



## Ecodelosandes

Selfbuilt, you reviews are getting better and better!!:twothumbs
This one is a delight to see and to read, really can't wait for your work on the Olight M30 Triton.

Thank You!!


----------



## selfbuilt

FYI, I have just revised some of the text and beamshot/runtime comparisons in the first post to include the new revised ACE-G shipping version.

Based on my comparison results here, Tiablo realized there was an issue with the output level on the pre-production sample they sent me. The final shipping version is now available, so I have updated the comparisons here and in my ACE-G review to show the new results.

The ACE-G is now much more in line with M1X on Max.


----------



## berry580

thank you heaps. As a Jetbeam fan, I've been hoping for a review on the M1X a long time already!!

:twothumbs


----------



## MTL-TL

where to buy one ?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

MTL-TL said:


> where to buy one ?


http://store.bugoutgearusa.com/jetm1x.html

Cheers!


----------



## MTL-TL

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> http://store.bugoutgearusa.com/jetm1x.html
> 
> Cheers!



any coupons for CPFers ?? lovecpf


----------



## gbleeker

MTL-TL said:


> any coupons for CPFers ?? lovecpf


 "cpfjet" I believe


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Does anybody knows anything about the main differences between the 1st batch and the revised version of the M1X??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ryanrpm

The only differences that I know of, are 3:

Fluted ribs.

Driven slightly harder.

Redesigned reflector.(still has donut hole though)


----------



## selfbuilt

Ryanrpm said:


> The only differences that I know of, are 3:
> 
> Fluted ribs.
> Driven slightly harder.
> Redesigned reflector.(still has donut hole though)


Yes, that fits my understanding as well. Judging from the comments of others who had the first edition, it appears that output has been increased on the currently shipping revised edition (which is reviewed here). I don't have the earlier version to compare.


----------



## Ryanrpm

I don't think the idea of a holster has come up yet, but I have a recommendation!!

All of you know I have the long body Sunlite 16w Far Projection. The other day I tried the M1X in the Sunlite holster, and it fit like a glove! I've been meaning to post this, and finally got around to it.

Here is a slew of pictures.

Here, you can see they have similar length. The 16w is slightly longer by a few mm's.







And here is many pics of the holster itself:

























Here is the 16w installed:





And here is the M1X!!









And the sides of the head do NOT protrude past the edge of the holster. :twothumbs





You'll find it on the Sunlite website and it is $8!

I'm getting one for my M1X.....

Has anyone else found a suitable holster for the M1X?


----------



## Burgess

to Ryanrpm --


Wow, good work !


Very nice photographs, also.


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:

_


----------



## selfbuilt

Ryanrpm said:


> You'll find it on the Sunlite website and it is $8!
> I'm getting one for my M1X.....
> Has anyone else found a suitable holster for the M1X?


Good catch - looks like a nice find for the price. :thumbsup:


----------



## ejot

Firstly, great review (as always), selfbuilt! Thank you so much for all the hard work. :bow:

I only recently became aware and interested in "nice" lights. I needed something better than my old, stock 3D mag to do a final, lights-off walkthru of my cramped research lab before locking up each night. (I have an L4 LumaMax on the way for this task  ). 

After browsing the forums for awhile, I had an uncontrollable urge to check out a thrower. Your great review helped me decide on the M1X. It arrived this morning, and I played with it inside all day, anxiously awaiting some outdoor darkness. Soon as I got home, I fired this sucker up and pointed it at some tree tops waaaaaaay out there..... 



Oh. My. Goodness. :wow:  :rock::rock::rock:


I don't even have a legit use for this light, but I have absolutely no regrets. That beam of light is just bone-chilling. Never seen anything like it. 

Thanks again. I'm hooked. :help:


----------



## selfbuilt

ejot said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. :wow:  :rock::rock::rock:
> I don't even have a legit use for this light, but I have absolutely no regrets. That beam of light is just bone-chilling. Never seen anything like it.


Yeah, the M1X can have that effect on people. :laughing:

It is odd to think of a MC-E light as thrower, but that really is what the M1X is - a thrower with a lot of bright spill. And at least you can always tone down the output with the IBS interface. 

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## DocMojave

This is an amazing review, I love forums, you can find unbiased, detailed information about anything you're interested in no matter how obscure. Excellent photos, technical data, research... just outstanding stuff.

I just ordered a new MX1 from ManVenture (Great prices but very random sales choices).

Thanks again for the outstanding info.


----------



## selfbuilt

DocMojave said:


>


Oh no, not another temporal vortex in my backyard ... :laughing:

Glad you appreciated the review. And :welcome:


----------



## selfbuilt

FYI, I've just updated the graphs with 4xCR123A runtimes for all lights that support this configuration. 






Hit your brower re-load if you don't see the new traces.

Also included in all runtime graphs are some recent additions to the multi-emitter class. Scroll back up to the main post to see the new traces. :wave:


----------



## DocMojave

I apologize in advance if this has been covered but what is the recommended best battery brand for the MX1? If I use anything other that Surefire batteries in my Surefire flashlight, the go dead in a few weeks.

My MX1 should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## selfbuilt

DocMojave said:


> I apologize in advance if this has been covered but what is the recommended best battery brand for the MX1? If I use anything other that Surefire batteries in my Surefire flashlight, the go dead in a few weeks.


In my testing of CR123As, Surefire, Duracell and Panasonic all seem to provide equivalent performance (in fact, they may all be from same source). I would consider these to be the top tier battery type. 

The other USA-made brands (Energizer, Rayovac, Battery Station and maybe Streamlight) are typically comparable to each other, and just slightly less than the first tier in overall capacity in my testing. A good second choice.

I typically recommend people stick with the USA-made brands. Among the China brands, the only ones I can provisionally recommend is Titanium Innovations (sold by battery junction and cfrlights). In my limited testing to date, they have been at least as good as the top tier USA brands in terms of performance and capacity. I have been disappointed by the lower capacity of many of the other China name brands (e.g. Tenergy, Powerizer). Not worth it since the Titanium Innovations can be had for ~$1 a battery.

FYI, I will be posting a mini-review of my battery experience in next few days in the battery sub-forum. 

P.S.: All my runtimes done within the last 18 months have been performed exclusively on Surefire or Duracell.


----------



## vasco27

Thanks for the great review.

I have jsut received my M1X and am blown away by the amazing throw on this reasonably small unit. 

I have the Inova T5 which has exactly the same shaft, but not the huge head, and the M1X really does put it to shame. Obviously the big head means its portability does not match the T5, but the if u desire the output, the extra size and weight is definately worth the hassle. (not that its heavy). 

For camping, hiking, etc. I would recommend this light along with the Fenix PD20. Fenix is great for the pocket, while the M1X can sit in your pack pack or hang off your belt, ready to light up objects at a great distance. 

The throw is truly amazing. Will light up a target like u would not believe for its size. 

My only dislike is a high pitch noise it emits when on the lower setting. It appears to be silent when on max ouput, but as soon as u put it on a dim setting, the noise is quite annoying. Gave me a nice headache actually.

Im not sure if this is normal or if mine is faulty. If you have one please let me know whether or not you too have this problem.


----------



## selfbuilt

vasco27 said:


> My only dislike is a high pitch noise it emits when on the lower setting. It appears to be silent when on max ouput, but as soon as u put it on a dim setting, the noise is quite annoying. Gave me a nice headache actually.
> 
> Im not sure if this is normal or if mine is faulty. If you have one please let me know whether or not you too have this problem.


This is unfortunately common on a number of lights, not just JetBeam. It is believe to be a symptom of inductor whine, and is very variable. Although some circuit designs seem to be more prone to it than others, it shows up on lights from all makers. There is frankly to way to predict whether or not a given light will have it, and how bad. 

I have noticed that lights so afflicted tend to have it confined largely to one portion of its output spectrum. Or to be more accurate, the sound intensity is noticeable in a certain output range. The best you can hope for is that it is not too loud (it also seems to be less noticeable to people as they age, likely due to our losing the high sound frequencies with time). But I too have come across a few lights where it really screams at me.

If you find it too distracting, I would contact your dealer to see if it is covered by an RMA. I have never returned a light for this, but there have been a couple from other manufacturers that I've been tempted to.


----------



## DocMojave

Wow! I thought my Surefire E2D Executive Defender was cool and I guess it still is... you know... for its size and all 

Anyway I got my M1X today and it came with 3 batteries, 1 Surefire and 2 Streamlights. Now I'm no expert but shouldn't you use the same brand like either 3x Streamlights or 3x Surefires but not mix them?


----------



## Sean

DocMojave said:


> Wow! I thought my Surefire E2D Executive Defender was cool and I guess it still is... you know... for its size and all
> 
> Anyway I got my M1X today and it came with 3 batteries, 1 Surefire and 2 Streamlights. Now I'm no expert but shouldn't you use the same brand like either 3x Streamlights or 3x Surefires but not mix them?


 
Yea, I wouldn't mix them. Things could go very wrong.


----------



## eyeeatingfish

do you think that this M1X being the best quad die thrower is giving single die throwers such as MRV, Dereelight, Tiablo etc. with Q5 or R2 LEDs a run for their money?
It seems that way from your readings.
I have a Q2 MRV for my duty light and I was thinking about an upgrade to a Q5 but after reading this, the M1X with two 18500 bbatteries wuld fit my polystinger holster and not just be brighter (of course) but seems like it would throw better.
Is the hotspot at distance a lot larger than traditional throwers? 
The distance is nice but sometimes the beam is too narrow at distance and you really just light up a window instead of the whole side of the house.


----------



## selfbuilt

DocMojave said:


> Anyway I got my M1X today and it came with 3 batteries, 1 Surefire and 2 Streamlights. Now I'm no expert but shouldn't you use the same brand like either 3x Streamlights or 3x Surefires but not mix them?


Who sent it to you that way? Absolutely, you should never mix batteries from different brands (or even different lots of the same brand).



eyeeatingfish said:


> do you think that this M1X being the best quad die thrower is giving single die throwers such as MRV, Dereelight, Tiablo etc. with Q5 or R2 LEDs a run for their money?
> It seems that way from your readings.
> I have a Q2 MRV for my duty light and I was thinking about an upgrade to a Q5 but after reading this, the M1X with two 18500 bbatteries wuld fit my polystinger holster and not just be brighter (of course) but seems like it would throw better.
> Is the hotspot at distance a lot larger than traditional throwers?
> The distance is nice but sometimes the beam is too narrow at distance and you really just light up a window instead of the whole side of the house.


Oh yeah! You have hit on the head - the M1X has a much wider hotspot at a distance than the MRV (or other dedicated thrower lights). It would do a much better job lighting up a whole house.

The reason for this is the M1X is putting out about three times as much light, but only throws a bit further than many of the dedicated throwers. So, all that extra light has to be going somewhere - and in this case, you will find it in the wider and broader hotspot, the brighter corona, and the brighter spillbeam.

I've upgraded a Q2 MRV to Q5, and I can assure you the difference is not noticeable unless you run them side by side. I just put my M1X up against and MRV Q5, and the difference is startling. 

And I agree the 2x18500 configuration is your best best for everyday carry. The only issue you may find is the size of the head on the M1X. But its diameter is similar to a standard MAG 3D head (and a helluva lot smaller and lighter overall!).


----------



## eyeeatingfish

selfbuilt said:


> I've upgraded a Q2 MRV to Q5, and I can assure you the difference is not noticeable unless you run them side by side. I just put my M1X up against and MRV Q5, and the difference is startling.
> 
> And I agree the 2x18500 configuration is your best best for everyday carry. The only issue you may find is the size of the head on the M1X. But its diameter is similar to a standard MAG 3D head (and a helluva lot smaller and lighter overall!).


 
So the M1x out throws the Q5 MRV? I only use 1x18650 rather than the 2 battery configuration for the eextra brightness. And I bet the flood is more usable too? The MRV has a very nice flood though, nice and wide and just bright enough. 
i think I can make the M1X fit my holster, ill research the stats first though.
So you think the M1x would make a good belt duty light? I was waiting to find a review for the MRV SK Ultra MC-e light but no one seems to have reviewed it. Matt from batteryjunction said that its not run as hard as the M30. But the M30 really put my Q2 MRV to shame in throw and flood.
I gotta ask the wife.

But who knows, maybe those 6 die Osram LEDs will be in lights soon and outdo thes quad die leds?


----------



## selfbuilt

eyeeatingfish said:


> So the M1x out throws the Q5 MRV? I only use 1x18650 rather than the 2 battery configuration for the eextra brightness. And I bet the flood is more usable too? The MRV has a very nice flood though, nice and wide and just bright enough.
> 
> Matt from batteryjunction said that its not run as hard as the M30. But the M30 really put my Q2 MRV to shame in throw and flood.


Yes, the M1X out-throws the MRV (at least at reasonable distances - haven't tried really far at night yet). Do you already have the M30? If so, the best way to describe the M1X is as having a similar spillbeam to the M30, but a hotspot diameter somewhere in-between the MRV and the M30. 

If you already had a M30, I would suggest seeing if you found the throw acceptable first. The MRV-Q5 (even on 1x18650) out-throws the M30 at a distance.


----------



## eyeeatingfish

a coworker had the M30 that I was playing with.


----------



## selfbuilt

eyeeatingfish said:


> a coworker had the M30 that I was playing with.


Personally, I think the you would find that the M30 is not that big of a difference to the MRV for duty carry. But I'm afraid the M1X could take some getting used to. Here's a comparison shot (both M30 and M1X on 2x18500):






Note the much wider head of the M1X. :shrug:

Your call, but if the PWM of the M30 doesn't bother you, you might want to consider it instead. It's throw is pretty close the MRV-Q5 on 1x18650, and the included diffuser tip is also great for true flood.


----------



## eyeeatingfish

looking at that can tell that the m1x would not fit the leather holster designed for the streamlight stinger. A little bit too long and the width of the cooling fins wouldnt let it sit low enough in the holster either.
The 4 sided end cap of the M30 was just a little too wide for the holster too. My partner just uses it as a backup light in his car when a lot of light is needed.
Thankyou for the comparrison picture though. If the Q5 isnt much of an upgrade maybe Ill side this round of lights out and see what new LEDs come out next.


----------



## selfbuilt

DocMojave said:


> I apologize in advance if this has been covered but what is the recommended best battery brand for the MX1? If I use anything other that Surefire batteries in my Surefire flashlight, the go dead in a few weeks.


FYI, as promised, my preliminary CR123A battery shoot-out has now been posted in the batteries sub-forum:

 Quick CR123A and AA Shoot-out Comparison

:wave:


----------



## selfbuilt

I've been asked whether the pill is easily accessible for an emitter swap. As you can see below, it is extremely easy to access:










I'm actually quite impressed by the design. Unscrew the bezel retaining ring, remove the lens, remove the o-ring gasket, and the emitter/pill and reflector combo come out as one unit. You can then unscrew the emitter/pill from the reflector (there's even an o-ring on the reflector unit). Feels very well made. :thumbsup:


----------



## recDNA

It's frustrating. I tried to do my due diligence in selecting a medium to large sized, bright and dependable flashlight with a real quality build.

I selected the Fenix TK40 for a lot of reasons but after viewing the utube video and this review of the Jetbeam M1X I feel like I made the wrong choice. The reason? I love the "infinitely" variable lower power setting and the fact that you can adjust with the bezel rather than clicking through too many settings.

I like the heft of the TK40 and I don't like the thin tube - big head form of the Jetbeam but the user interface is so preferable to me that I regret my decision to go with the Fenix.

Well, such is life. My next light will be something smaller so I congratulate those of you who purchased the Jetbeam and I thank Selfbuilt for a great review (and CPF for providing such a great site)!


----------



## HKJ

recDNA said:


> I like the heft of the TK40 and I don't like the thin tube



Try read this test and you will probably feel a lot better about the "thin" tube.


----------



## DimeRazorback

HKJ said:


> Try read this test and you will probably feel a lot better about the "thin" tube.



I think he was referring to the M1X when he said thin tube, big head.

It was just some bad grammer.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Force Attuned

Fantastic review!

I am tossing up between the M1X and the Surefire M3 LED Turbo...I don't mind waiting for the Surefire and paying extra as no doubt it will be priced significantly higher than the M1X.

If the M1X didn't have the donut hole I would already have one...though I am still considering it...

If I am fussy about the donut hole am I going to be dissappointed in this light??

I would like to hear from anyone else who shares my thoughts and has experience with the M1X.


----------



## easilyled

Force Attuned said:


> Fantastic review!
> 
> I am tossing up between the M1X and the Surefire M3 LED Turbo...I don't mind waiting for the Surefire and paying extra as no doubt it will be priced significantly higher than the M1X.
> 
> If the M1X didn't have the donut hole I would already have one...though I am still considering it...
> 
> If I am fussy about the donut hole am I going to be dissappointed in this light??
> 
> I would like to hear from anyone else who shares my thoughts and has experience with the M1X.



I can't pretend that the donut hole isn't visible, because it is.

It is not much of an issue for me when it comes to outdoor illumination.

It has tremendous throw for a quad-die light and a very impressive output.

Apart from that, the quality of the fit and finish is one of the best I've seen from any manufacturer, Surefire included.

In fact I think the anodizing on this light could well be superior to that of Surefire based on my own personal experience.
(I have a Surefire M6, L4 and E2E and have had many others beforehand)


----------



## Pöbel

I have the M1X too, and yes, there's a big fat clearly visibile donut hole and i f****** hate it.

*BUT*, when used outdoors although beeing clearly visible it's not an issue. By having the donut hole the M1X lights up areas at incredibly long distances. I was fishing with my brother and we had to check the sourrounding fields (several hundred meters) for deer and especially boars. 

BOY does the M1X light those area's up. Small size, huge amount of light and lots of throw - in my eyes that's a fair trade for a donut hole.

Sure, there is a dark spot.. but you can still see enough.

BUY IT!


----------



## DUQ

I just got an M1X that I ordered. Great light but it has a huge donut hole. I tried to look past it but I can't. Not sure what I'm going to do. I may just return it and get an RRT-1 Raptor.


----------



## Pöbel

exactly my thoughts

but go use it outdoors and take another dedicated XR-E thrower with you. You'll see why the donut hole can be accepted for the benefits this amount of light & throw offers


----------



## windstrings

Ryanrpm said:


> I don't think the idea of a holster has come up yet, but I have a recommendation!!



Ryan, did the MX1 have the extender on it when in that holster?.

It looked like it barely had enough strap to hold.... or was that a perfect fit?


----------



## DUQ

To me; it looks like the focus can be adjusted somewhat as the reflector is threaded into the pill. The hole on the unit I received seems as little bit more excessive than other M1X's. The dealer is going to test out some of his stock to see if I have a dud.


----------



## Ryanrpm

windstrings said:


> Ryan, did the MX1 have the extender on it when in that holster?.
> 
> It looked like it barely had enough strap to hold.... or was that a perfect fit?



Yes, the extender was on....and I'm sure the extender with the tactical grip ring will not fit in the holster. Mine was the smooth extender.

The flap just barely closes. But it gets the full Velcro seal. The M1X surprisingly fits like a glove in it too!


----------



## windstrings

I know a guy that makes "great" custom leather holsters etc ... I wonder if there would be any demand for such for the M1X?

The cheap holsters suffice for many, but leather ads the elegance and longevity to match the light.

If so, I could start another thread.


----------



## Patriot

recDNA said:


> I like the heft of the TK40 and *I don't like the thin tube - big head form of the Jetbeam* but the user interface is so preferable to me that I regret my decision to go with the Fenix.







> *HKJ*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recDNA*
> 
> 
> _I like the heft of the TK40 and I don't like the thin tube_
> 
> Try read this test and you will probably feel a lot better about the "thin" tube.


When recDNA said "thin tube" he was actually referring to the small diameter 18650 tube of the M1X...just a grammatical error. It was coincidence that he used the word thin together with the TK40, which has been scrutinized for the wall thickness of its battery tube. 









*Windstrings*, did you receive your M1X yet. I'm just curious if we can expect yet another review of this fine light.


----------



## windstrings

Patriot said:


> *Windstrings*, did you receive your M1X yet. I'm just curious if we can expect yet another review of this fine light.




I did indeed!... I haven't gotten by 18650's from AW yet so I had to put 3 CR123's in.

I'm not going to go crazy with pics as there are plenty out there, and many before me have already supplied excellent reviews and pictures..... but I will toss in only a couple and give my basic impressions from myself as a primarily HID user to this point.

Although LED was cool for close up work, I hadn't realized how far they have advanced in the flashlight department for real use for outside spotlights or viable searchlights.
This must be of the same quality the high end cars are starting to go to in thier headlights.

I was quite surprised at the size!... yes its smaller than I expected. Based on the pictures, it looked like the sledge of thor, but in reality it got shrunk!

But the small size was cool!.. you can actually put it in your pocket!.. not for carrying like on a key chain, but if your walking the dog at night, you don't have to feel like you have to carry the light as it easily fits in a front pants pocket!







I think I'm going to like the spiked battery extender verses the normal one.
Reason being is the the head is quite larger than the rest of the body, and even though its light enough that its no big deal, it does feel like if you held it loosely, you could drop it as it slipped forward. The spiked extender will give grip and prevent that. Adding extra length and a tad more weight will help counter balance it... good while running etc!

Its a perfect size to slip in a glove box or console too.

Its built like Fort Knox. Every to detail and quality... almost on the level of being done by a Jeweler. I have to look closely to see and appreciate all the detail that was put into this light. Its obvious, it was manufactured with TLC and pride rather than just trying to toss something out that looked good on picture online to sell quickly.

If your tired of Chinese lights that look great by picture but when you get them you discover they are thin fragile pieces of crap, you will love this light! Inside and out, this light is built to last the test of time and nothing is thin or fragile!

I may end up using this light more than any because of its power yet small size and weight.

It took me a bit to figure out the hidden menu in user mode to set the dimming level for alternative use besides full brightness.

This thing will turn down to the level of "low!".. a quite beautiful beam when it does. You can look directly into the LED without it hurting the eyes its so low... or you can set it any level in between that and full bright!
A simple turn of the head a bit and it takes you to that user mode to access the setting you've set.

Accessing the hidden menu is quite easy once you figure out what to do.
I kept hitting the click button instead of waiting for it to activate at first.

I put rechargeable CR123's in and also tried with primaries.
Seems like I thought I read somewhere it has more output with 18650's.. but maybe not.... maybe it was just the runtime I was thinking of.

I'm definitely not a guru on this light yet and I don't know if there will be a difference using different batteries, but I couldn't notice a difference with my naked eye "of course it wasn't side by side either".

Many beam shots are altered to get the effect of the light against others.
With my shot, I tried to make it a little more true to life so once could see.

This pic is at night with the TV on and all the lights off in the living room.
The blindness of the beam is not quite that bright in real life, but close and very impressive nevertheless.
As you can see, there is no "donut" hole to worry about, yet if you shine it a objects a bit farther, the donut hole appears and if you go yet farther it disappears for good.





The only thing I have to compare this light to in the LED department is my Inova 4 Watt and my P1D keychain light "which is no slouch"

The inova 4 watt was no comparison... the beam is much bluer and pale in comparison to the M1X which is white hot.
I've very glad I picked the M1X with the beam pattern it has rather than one with more spill and less concentration in the beam.
There is plently of spill with this light to see by, yet the main power is concentrated in the distance.
Look like a true beam or shaft of light when shining up into space.

I"m amazed at how "fat" the beam is too! Since the reflector is about 3 inches.. so is the beam as it leaves the light!

My P1D has a similiar color to the kelvin of the light as the M1X but not near as bright.
I'm gonna say just by eye balling the M1X has the P1D beat by a factor of three... maybe four when looking at my white vinyl fence from about 150ft away.
When shining into the distance where there is a tree backdrop approx 400ft way, there is no comparison at all. The P1D just simply doesn't make the trip while the M1X actually illuminates objects enough to seem them.

I saw no heatup issues.. I was out last night with the ambient air temp around 85 degrees and after 10min of being on the head was only slightly warm on high the whole time.

Now lets get "unfair".. the other two lights I have are the L35 "3500 lumen HID" and the Xeray Barnburner HID running at 80 watts "9000+ lumens".

Only when you go into that caliber of HID can you say the M1X loses its glory. But now you are weighing against lights not only more expensive, but much heavier, less agile, much more fragile, and slow startup "20 - 30 seconds".

Too bad we can't figure out how to take more of these LEDs and get the same throw into the same reflector.. it would be devestating and HID would be no more!

The M1X has become my light of choice to keep by my bed. It would be most effective in blinding an assaliant with its instant blinding light over the slower startup HID's!

I will add more comments later as they arise, but for now, this was my first impressions from just using it last night.

I also appreciate Patriots feedback as I hate buyers remorse... I am glad indeed I chose the M1X!


----------



## HKJ

windstrings said:


> It took me a bit to figure out the hidden menu in user mode to set the dimming level for alternative use besides full brightness.



JetBeam has a very good quality on their latest lights and when they have the IBS functions, you have a lot of settings.

When in the "hidden" menu, try turning off/on one more time and you get into the flashing modes.


----------



## Patriot

I'm very excited that you're so pleased with it Windy. It was because of this review and comments by people like HKJ that I recommended this light. Also, I own several Jetbeams myself with the most recent being the Raptor. I'm of the opinion that their quality and value is very high. This light seems to be the perfect fit for you and I hope the enjoyment lasts a long time.


----------



## windstrings

HKJ said:


> JetBeam has a very good quality on their latest lights and when they have the IBS functions, you have a lot of settings.
> 
> When in the "hidden" menu, try turning off/on one more time and you get into the flashing modes.



I did find a flashing mode a couple of times by accident but didn't know how I did it since I didn't see it in the manual.

thanks.


----------



## windstrings

Patriot said:


> I'm very excited that you're so pleased with it Windy. It was because of this review and comments by people like HKJ that I recommended this light. Also, I own several Jetbeams myself with the most recent being the Raptor. I'm of the opinion that their quality and value is very high. This light seems to be the perfect fit for you and I hope the enjoyment last a long time.



Yep, I'm a convert to Jetbeam... as technology improves and new LED's hit the market, Jetbeam will always be on top of the list in my considerations for a new purchase.

thanks again....


----------



## windstrings

HKJ said:


> When in the "hidden" menu, try turning off/on one more time and you get into the flashing modes.



You'll have to walk me through it a bit closer.
When I turn/on the light one more time after the hidden mode has been activated... thats when the light starts ramping up from low to high.. clicking one more time simply "sets" it at the level the light was at when you clicked.

Exactly when are you talking about clicking again?
I tried it "before" the light activated "after initiating the hidden menu" and it simply resets it to what it was before "taking me out of the menu"

And is the flashing mode a "different" choice or "another" choice in addition to the brightness setting?


----------



## selfbuilt

windstrings said:


> Exactly when are you talking about clicking again?


He meant flashing the light, as opposed to a click-off. From the UI section of the review:

_From the head loosened position, you can access the "Brightness Setting" mode of the M1X by rapidly pressing the clicky 3 times within one second, then holding the switched half-pressed or fully click to start the output ramp (the light should be off to start, if you want to program). To select the output level you want, simply release the switch or click off when it reaches the point you want. Wait at least 2 secs for the light to memorize your setting before attempting to turn it back on.

To access the SOS/strobe modes, flash the switch during the brightness ramp. This will advance you to "Special Functions" mode, which contains a number of SOS/strobe modes. If you flash again while in the Special Functions mode, you will advance to the Reset Function mode. This doesn't have much use now, as it was designed for the original IBS circuit where it reset all 3 programmable modes to factory defaults. Simply flash again to get back to the Brightness Setting mode._

Glad you are enjoying the light! :wave:


----------



## HKJ

windstrings said:


> You'll have to walk me through it a bit closer.
> When I turn/on the light one more time after the hidden mode has been activated... thats when the light starts ramping up from low to high.. clicking one more time simply "sets" it at the level the light was at when you clicked.
> 
> Exactly when are you talking about clicking again?
> I tried it "before" the light activated "after initiating the hidden menu" and it simply resets it to what it was before "taking me out of the menu"
> 
> And is the flashing mode a "different" choice or "another" choice in addition to the brightness setting?



When you are in the hidden menu and the light is ramping up/down, do a fast off/on and it will change to the flashing menu, where it will give a short sample of each flashing mode. You turn it off to memorize the flashing mode, exactly like you turn it off to memorize a brightness setting.


----------



## windstrings

Thanks guys.. its pretty amazing what all this light will do.
I'm able to get into the flashing mode where it turn on and off full brightness every second but haven't found any others yet.... pretty tricky getting that far!

*I have one more question I'm working on.*

I have the "ribbed" battery extender.

But I would like it to be at the end rather than next to the end.

How hard is it to remove the silver ring with the push button and place it on the ribbed extender so I can then put "what was the end with the button" and make it the middle extender and put the ribbed extender in its place on on the end with the silver ring and button attached to that ribbed one instead?

Did I loose everybody! :duh2:

But is it possible to switch the endcap for the barrel extender and in doing so switch the silver ring and button too?


----------



## windstrings

I think I'm getting used to the way the extender comes stock.... rather nifty.

Not only does this light fit perfect in a cup holder in your car, it also balances perfect with the ribbed extender and the hand placement fits perfect at the balance point. If balancing on a finger, the balance point is actually right where the name on the tube is.
The small indention's in the heat fins are perfect for thumb placement if desired. Unless this was by accident, someone really put allot of thought into the makeup of this light.







If you look closely, the ribbs on the extender also give a perfect place for the fingers to catch when using the light overhead or in the style a paramedic or police officer would use it when entering a building.

You never know when your light needs to become a weapon.






This sounds silly, but believe me.... if you ever get jumped, it will be when your off guard.... most likely not when you have your weapon drawn.

Also, if you decide to stick the barrel of your light down a tight jean pocket, the extender will give some "grab" so it doesn't slip out without your knowing.

I did some experimenting and went driving with my light sticking out the window and at strategic times scanned the woods for wildlife.
The Kelvin of the color is perfect to maintain accurate color during the night... I'm guessing its around 4300 - 4500.

I have HID lights on my car "35W each" and even on high beam, my M1X was able to out distance the car headlights. Probably because they are aimed more at the ground... but still, competing against "two" 35W HID's wasn't bad!


----------



## Patriot

Nice pictures Windy! Sorry you're not more excited about your new light.


----------



## kavvika

Great light, excellent UI, I'm very happy with my purchase (especially since I snagged one for $100). The only thing I'll have to get used to is the donut hole. It's a shame, but I suppose that's the trade off for a light that outthrows everything I have...except for my stock Rebel Mag 2D:thinking:.

Two questions:
-Current at the tail measures 1.4A. Is that out of line, or did Jetbeam really increase the current that much when the light was revised?
-I'd like to clean a few smudges off the window (lens). Is it coated so a certain side faces out, or are both faces coated the same? If it is the former, is the UCL coating on the inside safe to touch and clean?


----------



## selfbuilt

kavvika said:


> Two questions:
> -Current at the tail measures 1.4A. Is that out of line, or did Jetbeam really increase the current that much when the light was revised?
> -I'd like to clean a few smudges off the window (lens). Is it coated so a certain side faces out, or are both faces coated the same? If it is the former, is the UCL coating on the inside safe to touch and clean?


Yes, I believe Jetbeam noticeably increased the output on the revised version. That belief is based on other comparisons I've seen posted here (I don't have a first gen to directly compare).

As for the lens, not sure if it is dual coated. To be on the safe side, I would make sure you take note of positioning when disassembling/re-assembling. Should be safe enough to clean smudges with a lint-free cloth. I wouldn't use any chemical cleaners - 95% alcohol may be safe, but I personally wouldn't use anything stronger that water, just in case.


----------



## picard

how far does MX1 light throw? 200ft ?

Can you give us an estimate ?


----------



## reneir0492

wow very bright


----------



## ejot

picard said:


> how far does MX1 light throw? 200ft ?
> 
> Can you give us an estimate ?


I don't know, but it should be quite a bit further than that. 
I took this picture with the target about 140' away in a straight line :naughty:






This doesn't give a good sense of how bright the spill is.


----------



## picard

ejot said:


> I don't know, but it should be quite a bit further than that.
> I took this picture with the target about 140' away in a straight line :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't give a good sense of how bright the spill is.



Does the MX1 throw farther than the Tiablo ACE-G ?


----------



## windstrings

picard said:


> Does the MX1 throw farther than the Tiablo ACE-G ?



If you go back to post one and look at the pics and the comments under the chart of "selfbuilt" you will see yes.

the Mx1 rates at 30.7 (945 lux) for throw while the Ace-G is 25.3 (640 lux)


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

picard said:


> Does the MX1 throw farther than the Tiablo ACE-G ?


The ACE is more of a flooder, the M1X throws much better.


----------



## robe619

Does the extender for the 2*18650 come included or must be purchased seperately?


----------



## Bushman5

^ yes the M1x package includes the extender tube.

GREAT REVIEW by the OP. I just got mine yesterday and i have been running it non stop thru several sets of batts all day and night. Easy to use user interface (read the simple directions) *exceptional build quality*, far surpassing SF as far as I'm concerned. Bright as heck ic an get that beam all the way down 3 city block unlit back lanes. Floods a soccer field at 300 meters very nicely, the crack addicts in my area DO NOT LIKE being pit lamped in the face, they moved on quickly from behind the storage shed on the field. I'm looking forward to Jetbeams next release, hopefully it will be a monster lumen thrower or flooder 1000+ 
I regret buying the Surefires now, wish i had bought some of the other Jetbeam models....

11/10 rating for the Jetbeam M1x, its now my new pocket EDC, along with my Pelican 7060 and Fenix TA30, TK11 and SF E1L and L2 and G2Zled


----------



## picard

Bushman5 said:


> ^ yes the M1x package includes the extender tube.
> 
> GREAT REVIEW by the OP. I just got mine yesterday and i have been running it non stop thru several sets of batts all day and night. Easy to use user interface (read the simple directions) *exceptional build quality*, far surpassing SF as far as I'm concerned. Bright as heck ic an get that beam all the way down 3 city block unlit back lanes. Floods a soccer field at 300 meters very nicely, the crack addicts in my area DO NOT LIKE being pit lamped in the face, they moved on quickly from behind the storage shed on the field. I'm looking forward to Jetbeams next release, hopefully it will be a monster lumen thrower or flooder 1000+
> I regret buying the Surefires now, wish i had bought some of the other Jetbeam models....
> 
> 11/10 rating for the Jetbeam M1x, its now my new pocket EDC, along with my Pelican 7060 and Fenix TA30, TK11 and SF E1L and L2 and G2Zled



are you sure the MX1 can throw at 300m ? did you buy extension tube too? 
how long did the light last ?


----------



## Bushman5

^ the extension tube (so you can run 2 x 18650 batts) comes with it. You can run either 3 x CR123's, 3 RCR123s, or use the extender to run 4 x CR123's, or 4 RCR123's or 2 x 18650s.

The light throws farther than i can see at night, so i cant really see the end of the beam. 

I can go down the street to where we have unlit alleys, stand at the beginning of the block and it goes all the way past 3 blocks,lighting up everything in the alleys. I then stood at our local park and lit up the soccer field 110 meters x 100 meters. There was still light from the beam going much much further out past the far end of the parking lots (200 meters x 200 meters) behind the soccer field and road. MX1 is THROWY! :twothumbs

also maybe you electronics profs can answer my other question here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238261


----------



## picard

Bushman5 said:


> ^ the extension tube (so you can run 2 x 18650 batts) comes with it. You can run either 3 x CR123's, 3 RCR123s, or use the extender to run 4 x CR123's, or 4 RCR123's or 2 x 18650s.
> 
> The light throws farther than i can see at night, so i cant really see the end of the beam.
> 
> I can go down the street to where we have unlit alleys, stand at the beginning of the block and it goes all the way past 3 blocks,lighting up everything in the alleys. I then stood at our local park and lit up the soccer field 110 meters x 100 meters. There was still light from the beam going much much further out past the far end of the parking lots (200 meters x 200 meters) behind the soccer field and road. MX1 is THROWY! :twothumbs
> 
> also maybe you electronics profs can answer my other question here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238261



where did you buy your MX1 ?

Bugout usa sell extension tube separately ? Does it mean other seller sell the tube as separate item ?


----------



## Bushman5

bought mine in Canada at J2ledflashlights (awesome company). I do not know if other retailers sell the tube separate or with the light....I was under the impression that it comes with the light as a full kit.


----------



## picard

Bushman5 said:


> bought mine in Canada at J2ledflashlights (awesome company). I do not know if other retailers sell the tube separate or with the light....I was under the impression that it comes with the light as a full kit.



do you think it is cheaper to buy from canadian dealer than from US dealer?

Bugout USA sell it for 145 plus 20 bucks for extender. it doesn't include shipping.


----------



## Bushman5

depends on wether you are in canada or the uSA. I'm in canada so it was cheaper for me, no customs fees or shipping.


----------



## maniacdave

Thank you for this awesome review. Definitely the best technical info I could find on the web about M1X. Keep up the good work!!

I'm thinking about buying this beast. This place is great, I'm really glad I found it. I'm gonna look for more M1X scoop around here.  Could somebody suggest some dealers?

Thanks


----------



## windstrings

I bought mine from bugout.

bugout gives good customer service and is trusted.

I also see it here and they are a good source too.

Going has a 5% cpf coupon...

Bugout "who is currently out of stock" has a 10% discount for cpf members.


----------



## maniacdave

This is great, a discount coupon even. Thanks for suggestions. lovecpf

I think I'll buy from Going Gear, I actually found a valid 10% discount on cpfmarketplace and they offer $12 flat-rate shipping, which makes them a bit cheaper than Bugout Gear (who should be stocked tomorrow).

I just cannot find where to apply the coupon with Going Gear. Do I have to choose any particular checkout method? I tried native & Google ones, they didn't have anywhere to put it -- that is before actually giving them my CC data, which is usually the final step.

Can somebody help? Thank you.


----------



## windstrings

maniacdave said:


> I just cannot find where to apply the coupon with Going Gear. Do I have to choose any particular checkout method? I tried native & Google ones, they didn't have anywhere to put it -- that is before actually giving them my CC data, which is usually the final step.
> 
> Can somebody help? Thank you.



I tried and you have to register, then thier shipping is free unless you pick a faster type when you then go to the next page "step 2 of 3" it asks for redeem code.

At the bottom of that page you can pick to pay with paypal or your CC... I didn't try google checkout... maybe that doesn't work right.


----------



## maniacdave

Thanks, I found it.

I guess I didn't qualify for free shipping... probably due to being intl. Site offered flat-rate $12 which is still cool compared to the usual $30-40. Delivery 6-10 days is OK, as I don't really need it NOW.  Although I'm definitely looking forward to it.

You were a great help, guys. You might like a *nice photo comparison of 10W flashlights*. It's in _Czech_, but the images is what matters. That review and this thread made me decide. 

*Photo shootout (Eagletac M2XC4+M2C4 P7+M2XC4N 3xCree, Fenix TK40, XR-E mod, Solarforce L950M, Olight M30 Triton, Jetbeam M1X, Tiablo A9S Zoom, and one 50W HID)*:
http://www.ledmania.cz/recenze/preview-vykonnych-led-svitilen


----------



## easilyled

I read on the MarketPlace that BugOutGear are now going to have the M1Xs in an army-type, olive-drab green HAIII (for any who may be interested).


----------



## picard

easilyled said:


> I read on the MarketPlace that BugOutGear are now going to have the M1Xs in an army-type, olive-drab green HAIII (for any who may be interested).



me, me !

Is Bugout USA offering MX1 in olive drab green for real ?


----------



## easilyled

picard said:


> me, me !
> 
> Is Bugout USA offering MX1 in olive drab green for real ?



http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=198244


----------



## kenneth5

picard said:


> me, me !
> 
> Is Bugout USA offering MX1 in olive drab green for real ?


 yep! got mine 2 days ago. its a beast of a light but no OD extention tubes.


----------



## Bushman5

windstrings said:


> Yep, I'm a convert to Jetbeam... as technology improves and new LED's hit the market, Jetbeam will always be on top of the list in my considerations for a new purchase.
> 
> thanks again....



ditto. I regret every other light purchase i have made now that i own this light,


----------



## windstrings

The only other light I'm enamored with right now you may want to know about is the DEFT.
Similar to how a laser throws light, its more linear and less polarized to scatter based on its configuration.

A different animal, no spill to speak of, but tons of throw and shearing blindness if it hits you in the eyes!

But its different in the technology of how its light is emitted.... "focused through a lens rather than reflected out a glass."


----------



## eyeeatingfish

I was wondering if anyone had a picture of the M1X with or without the extender next to a ruler. I wanted to know how long the tube was and how wide the various parts of the head were to see if it can fit in my duty holster. My holster is made for the streamlight polystinger. It fits my MRV with at least 1 inch to spare in the tube and a bit more space left where the flap buttons over.


----------



## selfbuilt

eyeeatingfish said:


> I was wondering if anyone had a picture of the M1X with or without the extender next to a ruler.


The specs given in the review were made on my sample with a digital caliper or ruler and balance:

Dimensions (no batteries installed):
Height: 204mm (239mm with battery extender)
Width: 25.9mm (tailcap), 22.3mm (body tube), 62.7mm (bezel)
Weight: 275.8g (no extender), 295.8g (with battery extender)

You should be able to work back from there to see if it will fit your holster.


----------



## eyeeatingfish

I know the tube will fit down inside the holster, I just need to know if it can fit the 2x18500 batteries. I guess I need the measurement from the tailcap to the point it widens. I know the wide part wont fit down the holster so from there I can measure from the wide point forward to see if the button strap can go over the head. If the battery tubs is too long then I know it will ride too high and I cant close the holster.



selfbuilt said:


> The specs given in the review were made on my sample with a digital caliper or ruler and balance:
> 
> Dimensions (no batteries installed):
> Height: 204mm (239mm with battery extender)
> Width: 25.9mm (tailcap), 22.3mm (body tube), 62.7mm (bezel)
> Weight: 275.8g (no extender), 295.8g (with battery extender)
> 
> You should be able to work back from there to see if it will fit your holster.


----------



## selfbuilt

eyeeatingfish said:


> I know the tube will fit down inside the holster, I just need to know if it can fit the 2x18500 batteries. I guess I need the measurement from the tailcap to the point it widens. I know the wide part wont fit down the holster so from there I can measure from the wide point forward to see if the button strap can go over the head. If the battery tubs is too long then I know it will ride too high and I cant close the holster.


Ok, we'll see if this helps: (no extender, just 2x18500)







There is some distortion at the ends, given the curvature introduced by the camera. I positioned the camera at the level of the fins just below the head, so the measurements there should be the most accurate. I rotated the image 90 degrees to make it easier to read (the head/bezel opening is zeroed on the scale).


----------



## eyeeatingfish

Thank you so much, ill have to go measure the holster now
If it fits this will be a better choice than upgrading my MRV Q2 to a MRV MC-E


----------



## MSPUptown

*Re: JetBeam M1X Review (Cree MC-E): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*

I was wondering if anyone knew of where a person could get a battery extender for the Jetbeam M1X like Selfbuilt has pictured on this web page: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230019

I'm looking for an extender that doesn't have that nut like thing around it, one that is round. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Tom


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Ryanrpm said:


> The only differences that I know of, are 3:
> 
> Fluted ribs.
> 
> Driven slightly harder.
> 
> Redesigned reflector.(still has donut hole though)





selfbuilt said:


> Yes, that fits my understanding as well. Judging from the comments of others who had the first edition, it appears that output has been increased on the currently shipping revised edition (which is reviewed here). I don't have the earlier version to compare.


Hi guys, how will I know if mine is the revised edition? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

*Re: JetBeam M1X Review (Cree MC-E): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*



MSPUptown said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew of where a person could get a battery extender for the Jetbeam M1X like Selfbuilt has pictured on this web page: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230019
> 
> I'm looking for an extender that doesn't have that nut like thing around it, one that is round. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Tom


Maybe this is what you are looking for.

Cheers!


----------



## selfbuilt

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Hi guys, how will I know if mine is the revised edition? Thanks in advance!


AFAIK, the "1st gen" M1X (which had lower output and stlightly different head/extender styling) was a limited edition run. Unless you are buying it used, or from some really old store stock (which seems unlikely but I suppose is possible), you should be getting the revised/"2nd gen" version. I believe some have taken to calling the OD green version as "3rd gen", but I don't know if any of the specs have changed.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

selfbuilt said:


> AFAIK, the "1st gen" M1X (which had lower output and stlightly different head/extender styling) was a limited edition run. Unless you are buying it used, or from some really old store stock (which seems unlikely but I suppose is possible), you should be getting the revised/"2nd gen" version. I believe some have taken to calling the OD green version as "3rd gen", but I don't know if any of the specs have changed.


Thanks for this and your great review!!
I almost chose the wrong one before reading your review. I'm getting the OD version 

CHEERS!

Jeff


----------



## Tiantang78

Thanks for the great review, before reading this thread i was almost regretting my recent purchase of the M1X which should arrive in the mail tomorrow from bugoutgear. I have been looking at 200m beamshots of lumapower's MVP SSC-P7 and wondering if i should have purchased that one instead.


----------



## palomino77

Great review :thanks: 



Now please recommend the best place to buy one. 

lovecpf


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

palomino77 said:


> Great review :thanks:
> 
> 
> 
> Now please recommend the best place to buy one.
> 
> lovecpf


Bug Out Gear USA.


----------



## palomino77

:thanks:
 
I plan on using Ultrafire 18500 1600mah 3.7v Protected Button Top, for the M1X in the short version. 
 
Are this OK?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

palomino77 said:


> :thanks:
> 
> I plan on using Ultrafire 18500 1600mah 3.7v Protected Button Top, for the M1X in the short version.
> 
> Are this OK?


Yes, that'd be fine. AW 18500 would be better, though.


----------



## windstrings

Ultrafire overrates their stuff...AW seems to be the most honest to the rated power. And AW has the highest AH ratings when tested.
You can order direct from him if you want.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197375


----------



## Tiantang78

I am using two 2600 mah AW 18650's ... and they work great! My M1X arrived yesterday ... also picked it up from Bugoutgear ... very nice indeed ... i was not disappointed ... great throw and flood ... does anyone know if a smooth reflector is available for the M1X?????

Switching between modes was tricky in the beginning, need to push the on/off switch 3 times in 1 second, but i got the hand of it after a while. I think I will enjoy this Jetbeam beauty for a long time to come.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## guardpost3

*Re: JetBeam M1X Review (Cree MC-E): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*



LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Maybe this is what you are looking for.
> 
> Cheers!



close, but not quite, that one is WITH the anti-roll ring. he needs the knurled one without the anti-roll ring HERE



I got my M1X from GoingGear.com, Marshall is a pleasure to do business with and also give us CPFrs a discount on everything in the store which is hardly just flashlights and batteries. I have had my M1X for a week now and I love it, Ive been running it on two 18500s . it is outrageously bright. the guys at work were amazed by it, and all wanted one untill they heard the price which was followed by the inevitable "that much for just a flashlight?". I love the UI on this light. Only thing i dont like is the GREEN. oh how i hate green...


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Thanks for correcting the link guardpost3. Was a bit tired comparing the lights when I posted the link. 

After having several flashlights comparison, I end up ordering the M1X.
Soon I'll be joining this club too :twothumbs


----------



## palomino77

I have never used PayPal,,, Can anyone tell me what the benefits are, instead of just using your credit card?

Do I have to put a credit card number? Or can I just wire money from my bank account?


----------



## palomino77

Is this the same as Bug out gear USA? 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197375


----------



## windstrings

palomino77 said:


> I have never used PayPal,,, Can anyone tell me what the benefits are, instead of just using your credit card?
> 
> Do I have to put a credit card number? Or can I just wire money from my bank account?



Welcome to the forum... when you rig up an account with paypal, you can link your credit card or personal checking account with them so that when you buy something through them, they handle the whole transaction.

This prevents you from having to share your personal financial info with every Tom **** and harry on the internet because sooner or later, someone will not handle your information with integrity or maybe their server will become compromised by being hacked or similar.

True, Paypal could lose your info, but at least they are experts at preventing that and have plenty of money to make sure that doesn't happen as well as you only have one entity to worry about losing your info instead of many "based on how much internet purchasing you do".

Paypal has a vested interest in preventing compromise of your information, otherwise the community would lose trust with them.

Also if someone does you wrong, you have recourse to some degree and the seller does too.

It allows the seller the satisfaction of knowing the money is good and will be paid rather than depending upon checks, or other monies that could be rescinded, bounce or be lost in the mail or even stolen.

All in all, they act as your bank, and they are so good at what they do that a very large part of the internet community trust them and many won't even take payment from you unless its through paypal.
Its much less work for the seller and much less headaches.

You can leave monies with paypal or have the draft it from whatever source you want whenever you buy something and the seller never gets your financial info.


----------



## guardpost3

just looking thru the box, i see there is an extra rubber switch cover... 

it was my understanding that you needed a special tool to remove the tail cap bezel, so why do they give you the spare boot without the tool to swap it out???


----------



## palomino77

Thanks 

Does Paypal charge a fee if I use a Mexican MasterCard to buy in the USA?
It’s an international MasterCard from a Mexican bank. I could not find the answer in their web page on international payments with credit cards.  

:thanks:


----------



## Plus-Secur

Hello everybody,

does someone know if there is a diffusor available that fits the M1X?

Thanks a lot


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

palomino77 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Does Paypal charge a fee if I use a Mexican MasterCard to buy in the USA?
> It’s an international MasterCard from a Mexican bank. I could not find the answer in their web page on international payments with credit cards.
> 
> :thanks:


Hi Palomino77, online purchasing using PP has no fee for the buyer including the SEND MONEY for purchasing goods. You can check it from here


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

kavvika said:


> -Current at the tail measures 1.4A. Is that out of line, or did Jetbeam really increase the current that much when the light was revised?


Hi Selfbuilt, just got my M1X Olive Drab today and I checked the current at the tail using 2 x AW18650 2600mAh, I got 1.6A. Does it mean, the OD version is brighter than the previous versions? (ie. kavvika's 1.4A?)

Thanks again for the wonderful reviews! I bet it helped a lot of people to choose their ideal lights, including me

Jeff


----------



## selfbuilt

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Hi Selfbuilt, just got my M1X Olive Drab today and I checked the current at the tail using 2 x AW18650 2600mAh, I got 1.6A. Does it mean, the OD version is brighter than the previous versions? (ie. kavvika's 1.4A?)


Hard to say, since there can be some current draw variability depending on the DMM and test leads (e.g. on both of my DMMs - even on the 10A port - I typically notice some loss of light output unless I use pure copper wires as test leads). The highest reading I have obtained on my M1X is similarly 1.4A, so it is possible the current is increased on the latest batch. But to know for sure, someone would have to test both versions on the same setup (and ideally, perform runtimes as well).


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

selfbuilt said:


> Hard to say, since there can be some current draw variability depending on the DMM and test leads (e.g. on both of my DMMs - even on the 10A port - I typically notice some loss of light output unless I use pure copper wires as test leads). The highest reading I have obtained on my M1X is similarly 1.4A, so it is possible the current is increased on the latest batch.


Thanks Selfbuilt. 
I would like to ask another question regarding my battery set up, both current draw at the tail, 2x18650 = 1.6A vs 3xRCR123 = 1.25A [difference of .35A]. Given the +.35A, can we conclude with the 2x18650 set up to be brighter? Or by measuring the lux is the only way to know?

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## selfbuilt

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Or by measuring the lux is the only way to know?


When it comes to output differences, I tend to only trust actual output measures with a luxmeter (either centre-beam throw, or ideally lightbox/ceiling bounce) or other form of intergrating sphere. There are just too many variables with battery chemistry and potential resistance issues with tailcap current draws to know for sure.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

selfbuilt said:


> When it comes to output differences, I tend to only trust actual output measures with a luxmeter (either centre-beam throw, or ideally lightbox/ceiling bounce) or other form of intergrating sphere. There are just too many variables with battery chemistry and potential resistance issues with tailcap current draws to know for sure.


Okay. Will try to do some ceiling bounce test when I get home. :wave:

Thanks!


----------



## run4jc

*Disappointed?*

Am I the only one disappointed with the M1X? First of all, Lightjunction was great - shipped the light quickly and it arrived in the nice box with foam inserts. I was surprised that there were no batteries, but no worries. I guess I was spoiled by Surefire. Took the light out this morning and was amazed by the throw, but disappointed in the 'donut hole'. This is just something you have to deal with with the MC-E emitter, yes? The light is built like a tank, and the finish is great and the interface is great, but I'm having a hard time justifying the cost when my M2XC4 throws just as far, with no donut hole (not quite as 'wide' a spot), an easier (if not as versatile) interface and a slightly shorter form factor. Plus, frankly, the Surefire LX2 I had along for the ride was certainly not as bright, but the spot was about as large and had no hole in the middle. Am I missing something? My inclination is to send the light back...with so many CPFers out there that rave over this light, could I be mistaken? Anyone else have the same concerns with the light?


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Disappointed?*

I think you need to try the light out in the great outdoors at night. This is when it really excels and the donut hole is inconsequential.

As you noticed the build quality is superb. This is already more than enough justification compared to the M2XC4 which is top-heavy and has a tailcap held on by some flimsy screws. 





run4jc said:


> Am I the only one disappointed with the M1X? First of all, Lightjunction was great - shipped the light quickly and it arrived in the nice box with foam inserts. I was surprised that there were no batteries, but no worries. I guess I was spoiled by Surefire. Took the light out this morning and was amazed by the throw, but disappointed in the 'donut hole'. This is just something you have to deal with with the MC-E emitter, yes? The light is built like a tank, and the finish is great and the interface is great, but I'm having a hard time justifying the cost when my M2XC4 throws just as far, with no donut hole (not quite as 'wide' a spot), an easier (if not as versatile) interface and a slightly shorter form factor. Plus, frankly, the Surefire LX2 I had along for the ride was certainly not as bright, but the spot was about as large and had no hole in the middle. Am I missing something? My inclination is to send the light back...with so many CPFers out there that rave over this light, could I be mistaken? Anyone else have the same concerns with the light?


----------



## run4jc

*Re: Disappointed?*



easilyled said:


> I think you need to try the light out in the great outdoors at night. This is when it really excels and the donut hole is inconsequential.
> 
> As you noticed the build quality is superb. This is already more than enough justification compared to the M2XC4 which is top-heavy and has a tailcap held on by some flimsy screws.



Agreed on the build quality - and that's why I own 5 Surefire lights. My use was in total darkness - I walk my dogs at 4:30 AM - very few lights and there's one section of my walk that is adjacent to a soccer field - on the other side of the field it is totally wooded. No lights anywhere. I enjoy the light because there are often deer in the field and often a fox - and the M2 (and my 6P with an SST-50 drop in) and my LX2 give me great satisfaction since I can light up a big section of the field and watch some of these animals. I don't abuse the light - no backwoods adventures - so while the quality appeals to me (again, look at my 'inventory' in the signature line), I'm not sure I can justify it for this daily 30 minute dog walk. And the donut hole was noticeable to me in virtually every circumstance - except from about 10-30 feet - closer or beyond, it was noticeable and distracting. Dunno - I may keep it - I asked Lightjunction for an RA, but we'll see.

Oh - I did order the extender but my 18650s I ordered for it haven't arrived yet. Using 3 C123s this morning. When I put the extender on and use the 18650s will it 'look' any different?

Thanks for the input. :thumbsup:


----------



## bondr006

Surefire used a Lux V 4 die LED emitter in the U2(one of my favorite lights) for 3+ years. It also had the donut hole issue, but that didn't stop the lovers of quality lights from buying it.... :thumbsup:

The donut hole issue is only a problem if you are a white wall hunter. In real world outdoor use, it is not a problem...


----------



## windstrings

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Okay. Will try to do some ceiling bounce test when I get home. :wave:
> 
> Thanks!



Finding out total lumen throw doesn't really tell much in comparison to just testing it the way you will use it.

Generally speaking, those close up tests have lots of room for error.
Its like testing a rifle up close.... they all look good.

Do a distance shot at night if your testing for throw.

If throw is not an issue, just use it and make a judgment.

Sometimes the eyes tell the real story in spite of all the fancy gadgets to measure.

Instruments are absolute alright, but they don't catch the total package that the eyes do and the brain always has a say in how its interpreted.

Seeing is believing in this case.


But if you want to capture the effect so you can show others, outside distance shots are the best. 
Proof the pics to be sure they depict what you saw in real life or they are worthless too.

I"ve never been able to tell anything useful from pictures of wall or ceiling shots... they are very deceptive.


----------



## guardpost3

my M1X came out of the box with a horrid donut hole, even at work lighting up cars at 100 yards the donut hole was very noticeable. all I did was disassemble the head and unscrew the emitter from the reflector a few turns and that completely removed the donut hole from the beam pattern. you may have to experiment with it a little but you can definitely improve the focus by doing this.


----------



## selfbuilt

run4jc said:


> Am I the only one disappointed with the M1X? ... Took the light out this morning and was amazed by the throw, but disappointed in the 'donut hole'. This is just something you have to deal with with the MC-E emitter, yes? The light is built like a tank, and the finish is great and the interface is great, but I'm having a hard time justifying the cost when my M2XC4 throws just as far, with no donut hole (not quite as 'wide' a spot), an easier (if not as versatile) interface and a slightly shorter form factor.





guardpost3 said:


> all I did was disassemble the head and unscrew the emitter from the reflector a few turns and that completely removed the donut hole from the beam pattern. you may have to experiment with it a little but you can definitely improve the focus by doing this.


All lights involved trade-offs. As mentioned in this review (and later ones, including the M2-series lights), the M1X has the most pronounced donut-hole of all my quad-die emitter (MC-E, P7) lights. But it also has the greatest throw for a quad-die light. The 3xCree M2XC4 does indeed throw as far, but with a different pattern (and some build issues, as others have commented on).

As always, it comes down to what you like in a light - and what you can live with. If the donut hole is too distracting in real use, you can try guardpost's suggestion above (although technically speaking, this will actually reduce the focus). Should help with the centre-beam pattern, but will likely slightly reduce max throw.

The M1X is really the best choice for max throw in the quad-die emitter. But if you can live with a little less throw or a different beam pattern, it's worth examining the other contenders (e.g. Eagletac M2XC4, M2C4; Olight M30; Tiablo ACE-G; Lumapower MVPs; Neofab Legion II; etc.) All have their relative advantages and disadvantages - and comparison reviews on all of them can be found in the master review list in my signature.



windstrings said:


> Finding out total lumen throw doesn't really tell much in comparison to just testing it the way you will use it.


Actually, in this case, lousygreatwallgm was simply wondering if the different current draws on various batteries on his new edition M1X resulted in different output levels. I had advised him that the only way to actually determine that is with some sort of integrating system (i.e. lightbox, sphere, ceiling bounce, etc). My second gen M1X is fairly consistent on max on all battery sources, so it would be interesting to see if this had changed on the latest version.


----------



## guardpost3

selfbuilt said:


> you can try guardpost's suggestion above (although technically speaking, this will actually reduce the focus). Should help with the centre-beam pattern, but will likely slightly reduce max throw.



true, I have not tested the light at long range since I did this (last night), but I did notice that the hotspot is slightly larger this way, so it is likely that I lost some throw. I will see how much on my shift tonight and will decide if the trade (throw/donut hole) was worth it.


----------



## windstrings

selfbuilt said:


> The M1X is really the best choice for max throw in the quad-die emitter.



Dont forget the *[FONT=&quot]DEFT “[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot]eep Extended Field Thrower”[/FONT]


----------



## run4jc

Okay friends and fellow CPFers. I'm going to keep it a while longer. The button top 18650s showed up today and I put the extender on and dropped them in - it is an amazing package and I honestly like the length with the extender. And my goodness, it is built like a tank. Selfbuilt, I do have an M2XC4 and I do like it, but it doesn't have that 'built like a tank' feel that the M1X has - and the battery compartment and the clicky switch are decidedly flimsy.

What the heck - it's not about need - it's about collecting cool 'illumination tools.' Thanks for all the input.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

run4jc said:


> it's not about need - it's about collecting cool 'illumination tools.


+1
Before I went to bed last night, I was like :thinking:... how am I gonna use all these lights? 



selfbuilt said:


> Actually, in this case, lousygreatwallgm was simply wondering if the different current draws on various batteries on his new edition M1X resulted in different output levels. I had advised him that the only way to actually determine that is with some sort of integrating system (i.e. lightbox, sphere, ceiling bounce, etc). My second gen M1X is fairly consistent on max on all battery sources, so it would be interesting to see if this had changed on the latest version.


Hi Selfbuilt, even with different current draws the outputs are the same. Here is the test I did:
3 x RCR123 = 55 lux 1.20A (3.83V/cell)
2 x 18650 = 55 lux 1.63A (3.85V/cell)

*I'm also wondering what makes 2 x 18650 +.43A :thinking:


----------



## run4jc

bondr006 said:


> The donut hole issue is only a problem if you are a white wall hunter. In real world outdoor use, it is not a problem...



Okay - okay - resistance is futile - I have been absorbed. The 18650s you shipped came today so I'm going to hang with the entire package. When it is all said and done, the light is just too darn cool lookin' to not have in the collection! 

Plus - it is a throw monster. But - no more lights for me this year!! September was nuts!! I bought 10 flashlights in September - 5 Surefires, the M1X, 2 Quarks, 1 Wolf Eyes Angel Eyes C and a Novatac 120E. It was a good month....


----------



## windstrings

run4jc said:


> But - no more lights for me this year!! September was nuts!! I bought 10 flashlights in September - 5 Surefires, the M1X, 2 Quarks, 1 Wolf Eyes Angel Eyes C and a Novatac 120E. It was a good month....



I tried to look up a flashlights anonymous site for you but I couldn't find one.. I guess your just hooked for life like the rest of us!


----------



## run4jc

windstrings said:


> I tried to look up a flashlights anonymous site for you but I couldn't find one.. I guess your just hooked for life like the rest of us!



Hi. My name is Dan....and I'm a flashaholic...



Next comes the test gear.....


----------



## picard

I saw the review of MX1 on youtube today. The donut hole is only visible a foot away from the light. The donut disappears beyond this this distance. 

The beam looks uniform and doesn't have donut at a distance.


----------



## windstrings

I just got back from a flashlight shootout in DFW and I maintain you will not be disappointed in the M1X!
There was allot of lights to compare too.

Just take my word for it... I haven't read of one person that was disappointed that bought it.


----------



## run4jc

Finally took the M1X and the M2XC4 out together. Felt a bit like the spotlights at an event - pointed to the sky and crossing beams to get attention...carrying two of the 800 pound gorillas of LED lights.

The Eagletac is no slouch - IMHO, it has just as much throw as the Jetbeam - the interface on the Eagletac allows for instant changes. If you install the clicky switch (as I did) you have that capability as well. The JB has the advantage of a wider spot at the limit. Someday I really want to do beamshots - I'll have to load up the car and go down to the soccer field that I use as my reference, set up, and take some shots. 

But what I see are two exceptional beams. While the JB has the larger spot, in spite of what everyone keeps saying, the donut hole is there from about 30 feet out - but they also say (and it is true) that the 'hole' becomes irrelevant. But you can't deny that it is there, and the M2XC4 doesn't suffer from that hole. 

Where the JB finally wins the competition (as related to the beams) is in the size of the area it illuminates. The spill is larger and more defined, and the spot is about 50% larger - I lit up a picnic table at (no kidding) 100 yards - the M2XC4 lit the table - the JB lit the table and the area around it.

The are where the JB seems to trounce the M2XC4 is in build quality. I am going to add some photos to this post later today - nothing you haven't seen or can see elsewhere on the forum, but the battery compartment of the M2XC4 is clever, but has too darn many parts. When you install the clicky switch, you have the battery holder (somewhat flimsy), the boot and a washer. Lose the washer or boot and you've lost your clicky, and they will fall right out. The clicky is installed with 4 VERY small screws and I have to question their strength - if you had to depend on a lanyard for a long period of time, I worry about the constant stress of this heavy light on those 4 screws and the plastic clicky switch that the lanyard attaches to. Having said all that, the light is solid other than those concerns.

The JB is a tank. Period. The battery compartment has no parts to lose - the clicky tail switch is solid. With the extender, you have, in essence, a mini 'baseball bat' that could cause an aggressor to back off - if the beam didn't blind and cause them to run away. Although programming is easy, you do have to program it and then you have 2 modes to choose, rather than the 4 that the Eagletac offers.

So, after all this rambling, I'm going to just keep them both! I feel guilty spending the money on the M1X - after all, I just use them for lighting up the early morning moonlight dog walks, but the light is here and paid for and looks cool in the collection.

As I've said before, "My name is Dan, and I'm a flashaholic..."


----------



## run4jc

Finally took the M1X and the M2XC4 out together. Felt a bit like the spotlights at an event - pointed to the sky and crossing beams to get attention...carrying two of the 800 pound gorillas of LED lights.

The Eagletac is no slouch - IMHO, it has just as much throw as the Jetbeam - the interface on the Eagletac allows for instant changes. If you install the clicky switch (as I did) you have that capability as well. The JB has the advantage of a wider spot at the limit. Someday I really want to do beamshots - I'll have to load up the car and go down to the soccer field that I use as my reference, set up, and take some shots. 

But what I see are two exceptional beams. While the JB has the larger spot, in spite of what everyone keeps saying, the donut hole is there from about 30 feet out - but they also say (and it is true) that the 'hole' becomes irrelevant. But you can't deny that it is there, and the M2XC4 doesn't suffer from that hole. 

Where the JB finally wins the competition (as related to the beams) is in the size of the area it illuminates. The spill is larger and more defined, and the spot is about 50% larger - I lit up a picnic table at (no kidding) 100 yards - the M2XC4 lit the table - the JB lit the table and the area around it.

The area where the JB seems to trounce the M2XC4 is in build quality. I am going to add some photos to this post later today - nothing you haven't seen or can see elsewhere on the forum, but the battery compartment of the M2XC4 is clever, but has too darn many parts. When you install the clicky switch, you have the battery holder (somewhat flimsy), the boot and a washer. Lose the washer or boot and you've lost your clicky, and they will fall right out. The clicky is installed with 4 VERY small screws and I have to question their strength - if you had to depend on a lanyard for a long period of time, I worry about the constant stress of this heavy light on those 4 screws and the plastic clicky switch that the lanyard attaches to. Having said all that, the light is solid other than those concerns.

The JB is a tank. Period. The battery compartment has no parts to lose - the clicky tail switch is solid. With the extender, you have, in essence, a mini 'baseball bat' that could cause an aggressor to back off - if the beam didn't blind and cause them to run away. Although programming is easy, you do have to program it and then you have 2 modes to choose, rather than the 5 (4 levels and strobe) that the Eagletac offers.

So, after all this rambling, I'm going to just keep them both! I feel guilty spending the money on the M1X - after all, I just use them for lighting up the early morning moonlight dog walks, but the light is here and paid for and looks cool in the collection.

UPDATES AS PROMISED
As promised, here are comparisons of the M2XC4 versus the M1X. Both are great lights – the purpose of this short pictorial is to demonstrate the differences in construction

First – the M2XC4 parts






M1X parts





M2XC4 battery tube, battery carrier











You can see the washer sitting on top of the boot – when the battery tube is inserted the clicky button passes through the washer into the boot. Eagletac does not claim waterproof, and I can guarantee you that this part alone would leak like a sieve. 






Battery carrier sitting in the tube






Jetbeam M1X battery tube, extender and tail cap/switch


















While I have no plans to get either light wet, I have no doubt that the M1X is going to handle a hard rain better…






Both lights assembled – and Sassy the cat approves





Far from quality beam shots, these two photos show the lights side by side with the beam ‘up close’ against carpet – good to see the shape of the beams up close – M2XC4 left – M1X right:





And against a wall 10 feet away – M2XC4 left – M1X right:




Beyond 20 feet or so the ‘donut hole’ begins to show on the M1X and remains to the limit, although as has been pointed out time and time again, in the outdoors it quickly becomes irrelevant. When all is said and done, I’m glad I have both of them. They both have their strong points – but if I had to go into a ‘stressful environment’ I’d surely reach for the M1X first – it’s built like a tank. Of course, I’d have a couple of Surefires with me, too!


As I've said before, "My name is Dan, and I'm a flashaholic..."


----------



## berry580

thank you run4jc.

If you read my posts, some would have noticed that im a Jetbeam fan.
Just based on numbers, it really looked like Eagletac's M4XC2 is superior to Jetbeam's M1X in most ways, especially throw (although i doubt in terms of built as well). But now I understand what's going on. Numbers can really be deceptive in many cases.

Yes, i don't have a M1X.... * no money *
I prioritised the Quark Ti's over the M1X and I even bought the M4XC2 just a few days go (the 40% off), yes, sorry Jetbeam I cheated on you.... lol

Looks like I'll HAVE to get myself a M1X sooner or later as well after hearing this story. =D


----------



## run4jc

berry580 said:


> thank you run4jc.
> 
> If you read my posts, some would have noticed that im a Jetbeam fan.
> Just based on numbers, it really looked like Eagletac's M4XC2 is superior to Jetbeam's M1X in most ways, especially throw (although i doubt in terms of built as well). But now I understand what's going on. Numbers can really be deceptive in many cases.
> 
> Yes, i don't have a M1X.... * no money *
> I prioritised the Quark Ti's over the M1X and I even bought the M4XC2 just a few days go (the 40% off), yes, sorry Jetbeam I cheated on you.... lol
> 
> Looks like I'll HAVE to get myself a M1X sooner or later as well after hearing this story. =D



I think you made great choices. The Quark lights are amazing - I wish I had gotten in on the titanium ones, but regardless I am THRILLED with the 123 and the 123-2 - for the money, they are amazing. It's obvious that 4sevens has listened to the forum and delivered what is,IMHO, one of the best lights you can buy for the money. And an M2XC4 at 40% off is a 'no brainer.' It's a heck of a light regardless, and under normal use will most likely last forever - 
But an M1X is a great addition to any collection! It's a beast!


----------



## run4jc

*Early morning beamshots*

Here's the set up - it's 4:45 AM with only moonlight. I am at the edge of a soccer field outside the fence - the near edge of the field is about 15 yards from me - the distant side is at least 60 yards (although I am lousy at judging distance!) I put the deer shown below at a minimum of 60 yards? Bear in mind, I have the M1X in one hand, a 5 year old Canon point and shoot camera in the other, the handle for 2 dog leashes under my arm, and I am trying to hold the camera and the light steady and take these shots. Now hopefully you can understand why they are blurry! But the point is, in a nearly pitch dark setting - moonlit night - I was able to capture these deer with the M1X - and you could NOT see them without a light on them. I had my Quark 123.2 with me - it would barely show them. So here's the blurry beamshots/photos:

3X zoom - 2 photos:











This is no zoom - about all you can make out of the deer is the reflection of light (yellow) from both - and that looks almost like a time lapse shot - but again - camera in one hand, light and dog leashes in the other. Oh, to have had my tripod!





And THAT'S one of the reasons I like to carry the monster light!


----------



## run4jc

*Sad but pleased*

It's happened to all of us - a brief moment of inattention and, whoops! The light went tumbling down! No big deal really, but it's always disappointing when you get the first ding on your (still almost) new toy.

This morning I was out for the walk with the pups, and I went to slide the M1X into my pocket and missed. From around 3 feet high it fell - I tried to block the fall with my foot, and managed to deflect it, but it still hit the concrete sidewalk with a sickening "clunk." Much to my surprise, there was hardly any damage. Anodizing must be pretty darn good - and the bezel, although scuffed, could be buffed if I wanted to, but I'm not that picky!

Bezel




Head of the light - 2 views - the photos actually make it look worse than it does 'in person.'









I like this light more every day - 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fusion_m8

Would the M1X out-throw the Seraph P7? Usually MC-E lights do throw better than P7 lights right??


----------



## MrBenchmark

Fusion_m8 said:


> Would the M1X out-throw the Seraph P7? Usually MC-E lights do throw better than P7 lights right??



I have both, and the M1X pretty obviously out throws the P7M. I believe the P7M is brighter. I don't have a way to measure this, but it seems obviously brighter though. Despite that, the M1X throws much further.

Both are very bright lights.


----------



## nags

selfbuilt said:


> I've been asked whether the pill is easily accessible for an emitter swap. As you can see below, it is extremely easy to access:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually quite impressed by the design. Unscrew the bezel retaining ring, remove the lens, remove the o-ring gasket, and the emitter/pill and reflector combo come out as one unit. You can then unscrew the emitter/pill from the reflector (there's even an o-ring on the reflector unit). Feels very well made. :thumbsup:



What are people swapping into them?


----------



## easilyled

nags said:


> What are people swapping into them?



I think selfbuilt meant that hypothetically.
ie. He was not advising everybody to immediately go and replace their premium M-bin MC-Es in a light especially designed for use with these.
Rather, he meant that when something comes around maybe in a year or two's time, that can obviously make a *visible* difference,
then it would be easy to swap out.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I just saw a link to this review. This is a truly well done and excellent review. It also looks to be a superbly designed light. Thank you!


----------



## windstrings

I have the M1X with the extension using two 18650's. Very Happy with it, it works flawless and has excellent throw... hard to believe its just an LED!


----------



## LuxLuthor

That's a highly respected endorsement, right there! The LED's keep taking ground...one of the reasons I bought a bunch of CREE stock.


----------



## selfbuilt

easilyled said:


> I think selfbuilt meant that hypothetically. ie. He was not advising everybody to immediately go and replace their premium M-bin MC-Es in a light especially designed for use with these. Rather, he meant that when something comes around maybe in a year or two's time, that can obviously make a *visible* difference, then it would be easy to swap out.


Yes, that's exactly what I meant. The flexibility is there for future modding and upgrades. 



LuxLuthor said:


> I just saw a link to this review. This is a truly well done and excellent review. It also looks to be a superbly designed light. Thank you!





windstrings said:


> I have the M1X with the extension using two 18650's. Very Happy with it, it works flawless and has excellent throw... hard to believe its just an LED!


Thanks - and yes, the M1X is a very impressive light - especially for a LED. Although it's hard to believe, this review is exactly 6 months old today. oo: But it still competes quite well with some of the newer multi-emitter lights that have come out recently. 

I have updated the review with some additional comments and comparisons (beamshots, runtimes, etc.), to bring it in line with some of my more recent reviews of this class of light. Needless to say, it still holds in quite well. 



berry580 said:


> Just based on numbers, it really looked like Eagletac's M4XC2 is superior to Jetbeam's M1X in most ways, especially throw (although i doubt in terms of built as well). But now I understand what's going on. Numbers can really be deceptive in many cases.


Yes they can - something I've tried to clarify in my updated comments in the first post. While the raw Lux numbers for the M2XC4 cool are higher than the M1X at 5m, I agree that the M1X throws further in the real world (i.e. will better illuminate a target at greater distances). The smaller individual reflectors on the 3xCree M2XC4 for just can't compete with the larger focused reflector of the M1X at greater distances. 

I suspect the center beam doughnut of the M-CE on the M1X is contributing to reducing its raw Lux throw numbers at 5m. You really need greater distances to see this beauty shine.



run4jc said:


> I like this light more every day - :thumbsup:


----------



## windstrings

Agreed. if you want a light a 5 meters, I'll lend you my pocket light "Nitecore EZ123".. if you want a flashlight to peer into the darkness for those "bumps in the night" , I'll lend you my M1X.

The instant on of the LED makes it an excellent tool for many reasons, expecially if you need to suddenly blind an assailant. 

I had a chance to check out some of the cutting edge LED's at a recent festival I went to and while some make better close up flashlights, the M1X is hard to beat for throw if you still want to illuminate a good size area to give you perspective of the surroundings too.

The only LED I can think of that out-throws the M1X is the DEFT, but thats a shaft of light with no corona, no spill.. just light all concentrated into one shaft.

I find the extender "optional" that allows the use of two 18650's not only gives more runtime, but the spikes on the extender makes it easy to hold the light and/or pick it up without concern of it slipping out of your hand.


----------



## nags

windstrings said:


> I have the M1X with the extension using two 18650's. Very Happy with it, it works flawless and has excellent throw... hard to believe its just an LED!




I've got the same setup on the way that I scored for super cheap. Can't wait for it to get here


----------



## gilly

I've had my M1X for about two months now and really enjoy it. Have been instructing night firearms qualifications for my PD the past few weeks. I thoroughly enjoy blowing my fellow officers' minds with the M1X. (we have an open area about 300m across at our range).

Last night I showed two friends the M1X and they were amazed at how it "crushed" their lights which they considered to be very bright (a TK10 and a Pelican 7060 LAPD). 

I have a lot of guys asking me to email them info on the M1X. 

Great light, great quality, great User Interface for cops.

Get one!


----------



## berry580

should just direct them here.


----------



## LuxLuthor

One other question I had which was not clear to me in your writeup of the ramping function...is if it has the same IBS as my Jet-III Pro Ti, in terms of also having 3 set levels that can each be individually programmed? (Including one as a strobe which is uniquely disorienting).


----------



## gilly

berry580 said:


> should just direct them here.


 
Actually, I have included the link to this review in every email I've sent! GO CPF! GO SELFBUILT!

:thumbsup:


----------



## nags

Just got it today.. This thing is sick. Can't wait till tonight to try it out.

Now I need to find a holster for it


----------



## selfbuilt

nags said:


> Now I need to find a holster for it


I've updated the conclusion section of my review with links to some possibilities.



LuxLuthor said:


> One other question I had which was not clear to me in your writeup of the ramping function...is if it has the same IBS as my Jet-III Pro Ti, in terms of also having 3 set levels that can each be individually programmed? (Including one as a strobe which is uniquely disorienting).


No, JetBeam revised the UI when they went to a multi-power circuit and forward clicky. You now get only one programmable state (head loosened), and max output (head tight). Check the early UI section of my review for help sorting it out - basically, the programmable state acts as one of the previously available 3 set-able levels.



gilly said:


> Actually, I have included the link to this review in every email I've sent! GO CPF! GO SELFBUILT!





berry580 said:


> should just direct them here.


----------



## grass disaster

now that this lights been out for a little while now.

would this light be concidered a fair value?


----------



## windstrings

I set mine for full brightness with the head tight and then chose a nice soft low level for the head loosened like for walking around the house at night without waking up the whole place, or checking out something in my backyard without startling the neighbors.

I personally get dizzy with all the other functions it will do and have no need for them.... its nice they are there if you want them but I guess I'm simple in that fashion.


----------



## easilyled

grass disaster said:


> now that this lights been out for a little while now.
> 
> would this light be concidered a fair value?



Yes, judging by all the positive comments, its very good value.


----------



## grass disaster

easilyled said:


> Yes, judging by all the positive comments, its very good value.


 

where again can this light be purchased? do cpf users get a discount.

and i'm going to need some batteries(rechargable) where and what should i get for batteries?


----------



## run4jc

grass disaster said:


> where again can this light be purchased? do cpf users get a discount.
> 
> and i'm going to need some batteries(rechargable) where and what should i get for batteries?



Got mine here - and you can use the code CPFSAVE12 for a 12% discount. Great value

You can use CR123s, or 2 18500s without extension, or get the extender and use 2 18650s.


----------



## grass disaster

run4jc said:


> Got mine here - and you can use the code CPFSAVE12 for a 12% discount. Great value
> 
> You can use CR123s, or 2 18500s without extension, or get the extender and use 2 18650s.


 

so this green is the new generation correct?

so is there a big difference in the 18650's and the 18500's? just a difference in run times i presume?

it it worth getting the extender tube?


----------



## easilyled

grass disaster said:


> so this green is the new generation correct?
> 
> so is there a big difference in the 18650's and the 18500's? just a difference in run times i presume?
> 
> it it worth getting the extender tube?




With 2 18500s, there's about 60 minutes runtime on high
With 2 18650s, there's about 90 minutes on high.
The output is the same but the light is quite a lot more compact with 2 18500s.

So whether its worth acquiring the extender is really a personal choice. 

If the extra runtime is important to you but you also like a compact light, you could always carry 2 spare 18500s with you.

However the light is *very* bright on high. I can't think of many situations where it would even be necessary to have it on the high level for long.


----------



## grass disaster

does jetbeam habe a new light similar to the m1x rolling out in a couple weeks?


----------



## run4jc

grass disaster said:


> it it worth getting the extender tube?



FWIW - I carried mine this morning without the extender - just 'because.' I really missed the extender because the extra length and the 'combat ring' really help give a more secure grip for my large hands. As for the brightness and runtime - they are fine for me either way. I typically use mine for 20 minutes on an early morning dog walk.


----------



## Patriot

grass disaster said:


> does jetbeam habe a new light similar to the m1x rolling out in a couple weeks?




Not that I know of. The Raptor 0 is going to be coming out soon but that's a 1 x 123 or 1 x AA light. 

I haven't head anything about their new SST-90 weaponlight.


----------



## run4jc

grass disaster said:


> does jetbeam habe a new light similar to the m1x rolling out in a couple weeks?



Perhaps they do...someone posted this link yesterday to the V4 of the M1X...a teaser.


----------



## berry580

I see the good value and also the stupid mark up before the "discount" then another CPF discount.

Some "think we're stupid" marketing going on there. :laughing:



run4jc said:


> Got mine here - and you can use the code CPFSAVE12 for a 12% discount. Great value
> 
> You can use CR123s, or 2 18500s without extension, or get the extender and use 2 18650s.


----------



## nags

Mine isn't working properly. As soon as you put batteries in and tighten the back.. The light comes on on it's own and clicking the clicky will only brighten the flashlight. It will NOT turn off unless you take the batteries out


----------



## run4jc

berry580 said:


> I see the good value and also the stupid mark up before the "discount" then another CPF discount.
> 
> Some "think we're stupid" marketing going on there. :laughing:



Perhaps - but I'd be interested to see how many make the purchase without applying the discount....


----------



## berry580

Did you even bothered to read my post, how can you buy the light without the "discount"?:thinking: 

Have a look here, $144.95 before the "discount" while BOG is selling at $110 ($98+$12) without the "discount" :naughty:


run4jc said:


> Perhaps - but I'd be interested to see how many make the purchase without applying the discount....


----------



## run4jc

berry580 said:


> Did you even bothered to read my post, how can you buy the light without the "discount"?:thinking:
> 
> Have a look here, $144.95 before the "discount" while BOG is selling at $110 ($98+$12) without the "discount" :naughty:



Nah, I read your post, and I get your point. I wasn't referring to the 'discount' from 'regular price' - just the 'discount codes.' BTW, BOG also offers the 'discount' - 10% versus 12% for Lightjunction...and it's common for retailers to show 'list' or 'manufacturer's suggestion retail' versus their discounted price. It's just marketing. Bought a car lately? Used coupons in a food store? Applied for a rebate?
And, yes, the 'uninformed' might just purchase without the discount and yes, the retailer might just make a bit of extra profit. That is why they are in business, you know - to make a profit. 
Have you visited this page? Looks like maybe all the retailers think we are stupid? Or perhaps they want to entice the savvy readers of this forum to purchase from them, and the 'discount' they offer is a way of tracking how much business they capture as a result of this forum.
Finally, back to the discount...

BOG - $110 - 10% = $99
LJ - $110 - 12%= $96.80

What difference does it make that they show the 'regular' price- why does any of that matter? You obviously are a savvy shopper - aren't you just looking for the lowest price?

:thinking:


----------



## berry580

run4jc said:


> Nah, I read your post, and I get your point. I wasn't referring to the 'discount' from 'regular price' - just the 'discount codes.' BTW, BOG also offers the 'discount' - 10% versus 12% for Lightjunction...and it's common for retailers to show 'list' or 'manufacturer's suggestion retail' versus their discounted price. It's just marketing. Bought a car lately? Used coupons in a food store? Applied for a rebate?
> And, yes, the 'uninformed' might just purchase without the discount and yes, the retailer might just make a bit of extra profit. That is why they are in business, you know - to make a profit.
> Have you visited this page? Looks like maybe all the retailers think we are stupid? Or perhaps they want to entice the savvy readers of this forum to purchase from them, and the 'discount' they offer is a way of tracking how much business they capture as a result of this forum.
> Finally, back to the discount...
> 
> BOG - $110 - 10% = $99
> LJ - $110 - 12%= $96.80
> 
> What difference does it make that they show the 'regular' price- why does any of that matter? You obviously are a savvy shopper - aren't you just looking for the lowest price?
> 
> :thinking:


Therefore:



berry580 said:


> *I see the good value* and also the stupid mark up before the "discount" then another CPF discount.
> 
> Some "think we're stupid" marketing going on there. :laughing:



Yes its called marketing. There's marketing and there's stupid marketing. Artificially marking to a price that we all know very little people would buy then "discount" it to the regular price that your competitor charges is stupid marketing. Why?

Integrity.

Then they offer a higher CPF discount. But whenever I hear about Jetbeam dealers, from experience most people recommend BOG despite less discount, I wonder why. And no, its not necessarily because we can't do the maths.:laughing:

cheers


----------



## run4jc

berry580 said:


> Therefore:
> 
> Yes its called marketing. There's marketing and there's stupid marketing. Artificially marking to a price that we all know very little people would buy then "discount" it to the regular price that your competitor charges is stupid marketing. Why?
> 
> Integrity.
> 
> Then they offer a higher CPF discount. But whenever I hear about Jetbeam dealers, from experience most people recommend BOG despite less discount, I wonder why. And no, its not necessarily because we can't do the maths.:laughing:
> 
> cheers



Interesting. Major leap to make a judgment on a dealer's integrity just because they use a common tactic. Most people look past it and don't think anything of it. Frankly, I had not even taken note of the 'regular price' before you brought this up.

At any rate, I don't have any 'dog in this fight' nor do I have any issue with either dealer. Just enjoying the dialogue. Isn't it great that you don't have to shop with them if you don't want to - that there are plenty of choices?


----------



## bondr006

People recommend BOG because they have been around for awhile, and up until recently they have had relatively no competition when it comes to JetBeam. Showing the regular retail price has nothing to do with integrity. It is a normal and acceptable practice. Just go look at the BatteryJunction web site. MattK is one of the best known and trusted dealers here on CPF, and I have never seen anyone question his integrity for showing full retail price. I know both the guys from LightJunction personally, and you couldn't ask for more trustworthy people with integrity to spare. They have treated me very well in all my business dealings with them, and in the mean time I have become friends with them and have come to know them well. They are relatively new, but I am guessing that it won't be long until they are very well known around CPF.



berry580 said:


> Therefore:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its called marketing. There's marketing and there's stupid marketing. Artificially marking to a price that we all know very little people would buy then "discount" it to the regular price that your competitor charges is stupid marketing. Why?
> 
> Integrity.
> 
> Then they offer a higher CPF discount. But whenever I hear about Jetbeam dealers, from experience most people recommend BOG despite less discount, I wonder why. And no, its not necessarily because we can't do the maths.:laughing:
> 
> cheers


----------



## run4jc

bondr006 said:


> People refer BOG because they have been around for awhile, and up until recently they have had relatively no competition when it comes to JetBeam. Showing the regular retail price has nothing to do with integrity. It is a normal and acceptable practice. I know both the guys from LightJunction personally, and you couldn't ask for more trustworthy people with integrity to spare. They have treated me very well in all my business dealings with them, and in the mean time I have become friends with them and have come to know them well. They are relatively new, but I am guessing that it won't be long until they are very well known around CPF.



Ditto that. I purchased my M1X from them and they were terrific. It wasn't about the discount - it was about finding what I wanted at a place that I wanted to deal with. Sure, BOG is great, but LightJunction was great, too, and there was never any reason to question their integrity.


----------



## grass disaster

so if i want the best/cheapest deal where do i go? including shipping. MN

i need a light batteries and charger. standard batteries(no extension)


----------



## run4jc

grass disaster said:


> so if i want the best/cheapest deal where do i go? including shipping. MN
> 
> i need a light batteries and charger. standard batteries(no extension)


Bugoutgear and Lighjunction are about the same price - don't think you can go wrong with either one. You probably already know, but this page gives you all the discount codes.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA

berry580 said:


> Did you even bothered to read my post, how can you buy the light without the "discount"?:thinking:
> 
> Have a look here, $144.95 before the "discount" while BOG is selling at $110 ($98+$12) without the "discount" :naughty:



It was nice of them to plagerize our copy/description as well...

Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBeam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## bondr006

Now I have just totally lost respect for you Flavio. What an unjustified low blow. Their description is not copied from your website. They get their descriptions from the JetBeam website. Makes me have a lot of trust in you to see you post something as petty as that in the attempt to discredit someones integrity and reputation for your own personal gain. :shakehead



BugOutGear_USA said:


> It was nice of them to plagerize our copy/description as well...
> 
> Flavio
> BugoutGearUSA.com
> JETBeam USA
> 888-221-5498


----------



## BugOutGear_USA

bondr006 said:


> Now I have just totally lost respect for you Flavio. What an unjustified low blow. Their description is not copied from your website. They get their descriptions from the JetBeam website. Makes me have a lot of trust in you to see you post something as petty as that in the attempt to discredit someones integrity and reputation for your own personal gain. :shakehead



Well you are incorrect sir. Jetbeam does not have a description on their website of the RRT-0 and the Lightjunction description is directly copied from our website, which we wrote ourselves. Those are the facts. We are not trying to gain anything, by posting this...on the other hand your promoting of their website every chance you get is in question.

Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## windstrings




----------



## bondr006

BOG RRT-0 description:
*Product Description*

The latest addition to the Raptor series is the new RRT-0. This model features the same great features of the RRT-1 & RRT-2, but in a smaller package. The RRT-0 runs on a single CR123, R123, or AA sized battery. More info to come...


LightJunction RRT-0 description:

*Product Description*
The prestigious JETBeam Raptor flashlight series now has a new member - the new RRT-0. While featuring the same great features of the RRT-1 & RRT-2, RRT-0 comes in a smaller package. The RRT-0 runs on a single CR123, R123, or AA sized battery. More info to come... 


RRT-0 is available for pre-order, the estimated arrival time is November 2, 2009. You may place your order now, we will ship the order out once we receive it in stock. 




Hmm....I don't see any plagerism in their RRT-0 description Flavio. And, what I was talking about above that they get their descriptions from the JetBeam website was in reference to their other JB lights....mainly the M1X, since that is what this thread is about. My estimation of you in my post above still stands.



BugOutGear_USA said:


> on the other hand your promoting of their website every chance you get is in question.
> 
> Flavio
> BugoutGearUSA.com



Does it really bother you that bad Flavio that a competitor might have a happy and satisfied customer that is willing to help get their name out there as much as possible....or is that just another cheap and petty accusation? They are not allowed to advertise the lights they sell, so I am trying to help them as much as I can.....Simply because I like them!


----------



## BugOutGear_USA

bondr006 said:


> BOG RRT-0 description:
> *Product Description*
> 
> The latest addition to the Raptor series is the new RRT-0. This model features the same great features of the RRT-1 & RRT-2, but in a smaller package. The RRT-0 runs on a single CR123, R123, or AA sized battery. More info to come...
> 
> 
> LightJunction RRT-0 description:
> 
> *Product Description*
> The prestigious JETBeam Raptor flashlight series now has a new member - the new RRT-0. While featuring the same great features of the RRT-1 & RRT-2, RRT-0 comes in a smaller package. The RRT-0 runs on a single CR123, R123, or AA sized battery. More info to come...
> 
> 
> RRT-0 is available for pre-order, the estimated arrival time is November 2, 2009. You may place your order now, we will ship the order out once we receive it in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....I don't see any plagerism in their RRT-0 description Flavio. And, what I was talking about above that they get their descriptions from the JetBeam website was in reference to their other JB lights....mainly the M1X, since that is what this thread is about. My estimation of you in my post above still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really bother you that bad Flavio that a competitor might have a happy and satisfied customer that is willing to help get their name out there as much as possible. They are not allowed to advertise the lights they sell.



We have no further comment on this subject...most people will see through the BS. If anyone can prove that the description is not our own then we will donate $5000 to CPF. Give credit where credit is due (as little as it may be)!

Nuff said.
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETBEam USA
888-221-5498


----------



## bondr006

BugOutGear_USA said:


> most people will see through the BS



I am sincerely hoping so...

The proper thing to do if you had a problem with the way they worded their RRT-0 description would have been to contact them privately discuss it with them(which you did not bother to do)......Not level an unprovoked and unfounded accusation against another vendor in an open forum. What can one assume but that your motives are nefarious?


----------



## windstrings

BugOutGear_USA said:


> If anyone can prove that the description is not our own then we will donate $5000 to CPF. Give credit where credit is due (as little as it may be)!
> 
> Nuff said.
> Flavio
> BugoutGearUSA.com
> JETBEam USA
> 888-221-5498



Wow!... now thats putting your money where your mouth is..... do I hear 6? :devil:


----------



## lightjunction

BugOutGear_USA said:


> It was nice of them to plagerize our copy/description as well...
> 
> Flavio
> BugoutGearUSA.com
> JETBeam USA
> 888-221-5498



Shouldn't we dealers keep quiet on "candlepowerforums"? Let other CPF members discuss freely and not rudely interrupt them? I think we should.

With that said, I am shocked to see word like "plagerize" appearing in your post. Honestly, I see NOTHING worth "plagerize" in your description. Your description doesn't have much information besides RRT-0 using both 123 and aa(with aa extender), which, in my opinion, is a well-known fact.

People has started to discuss RRT-0 at the beginning of Oct. Here is one link. http://www.shoudian.com/thread-106200-1-3.html . You don't have any unique information for others to "plagerize". Actually, you posted (now you took them out) some RRT-0 pictures on your website which I don't think you obtained the permission from original author...

This is our last post on this topic.

Regards,

Ethan


----------



## windstrings

Jumping in the middle of this with only 3 posts who just joined as of Oct of 09? As a seasoned Dealer, you have been quiet!

As a dealer you are defying your own advice by adding input rather than a PM which implies you have a vested interest in this issue.

Anyway, sometimes there are issues that "us members" are not privy too and have no way of knowing, such as who's is doing what with who's web servers.

I see nothing wrong in defending yourself as a dealer if your willing to back it up with a statement like "I will donate 5 grand to CPF if I am proven wrong".

That puts his reputation on the line and it becomes more than just mudslinging but rather saying "I am credible... and prove that I'm wrong and I will pay dearly"........ rather than tossing out words that the cpf members cannot prove or disprove with nothing to lose.

If we had more politicians that would do that, we would have less deception.
Or if there was a 10% reward paid to the person who uncovered fraud in their co-politicians we would have a stop of most blatant on top of the table lies and crime.

The main strength someone has as a dealer to deceive is is knowing no one will have the guts to prove them wrong because it goes both ways.

If you uncover my dirty laundry and what my base and wholesale prices are and who is my distributor, then I will uncover yours......

So like politicians, dealers tend to stick together.....

When someone is brave enough to put their reputation and money where there mouth is.. that risk earns points in my book because if they are found wrong, they will never be trusted again.

Of course when the arrow sticks, it makes the receiver angry and want to retaliate whether justified or not.

_How about someone humble themselves and apologize for starting a fight they shouldn't have started?_

Most bullies don't want to actually fight because they actually can't.. they just want to talk big and bluff and hope the strength of all their peers they have already deceived will back them up, but alone they are weak like a lone hyena.

Sounds like someone needs to send a PM or make a phone call because sometimes defending oneself when they are wrong only sets in cement they are wrong to the bone since they won't acknowledge it.


----------



## bondr006

windstrings said:


> _How about someone humble themselves and apologize for starting a fight they shouldn't have started?_



That would be BOG with this accusation....



BugOutGear_USA said:


> It was nice of them to plagerize our copy/description as well...
> 
> Flavio
> BugoutGearUSA.com
> JETBeam USA
> 888-221-5498


_
Up until then the whole conversation was between run4jc, berry580, and myself. Nothing contrary was said about BOG whatsoever. In fact we were discussing whether or not it was proper to advertise full retail price or not. No one started a fight with or accused BOG of anything. The $5000.00 offer is fluff because there is nothing to prove in the first place.....And your whole diatribe above is absolute utter rubbish, because it is BOG that is the bully here, coming unprovoked into a conversation swinging fists.....picking a fight when there was no fight to pick.

_


windstrings said:


> Jumping in the middle of this


He is the one who BOG has made the unprovoked and unfounded accusation against. I guess what is even more curious is why *you* have chosen to involve yourself in this windstrings....


----------



## selfbuilt

Gentlemen, perhaps this discussion regarding dealers should be taken to the Marketplace? It seems to have moved well beyond the topic of the M1X in the review.


----------



## DM51

Thank you, selfbuilt; you are right. The rest of you - knock it off. This is a review thread, not a trading floor or a place for squabbling. 

berry580, you have just been suspended by me for troublemaking in another thread; I hope no-one else will follow you along that path.


----------



## bondr006

Sorry selfbuilt....


----------



## run4jc

I'm sorry, too. 


lovecpflovecpflovecpf


----------



## windstrings

bondr006 said:


> I guess what is even more curious is why *you* have chosen to involve yourself in this windstrings....



It may be entirely possible that all parties are innocent without knowledge of how their webmasters came about with the wording for the advertisements.

Its also quite possible that it was assumed it was no big deal since it looks like a pretty simple presentation that could have been easily duplicated from scratch and that it would be "ok" to borrow without politely asking first.

I'm trying not to assume anything, and I only got involved because I have done business with BOG twice and was very pleased and took him at his word about the challenge which btw, I see no one taking.

But your right its none of my business other than the fact that this was all posted on the open forum.

I guess in all big happy families there are spats and misunderstandings... this should be no different.


----------



## windstrings

Sorry I got involved too.. especially if this would have resolved anyway without my input......

meanwhile, back at the Ranch..........

The M1X appears to be one of those lights that I expect it to still look brand new 20 years from now... barring dropping off a cliff or something extreme, it has a quality anodizing finish and seems to be built like fort knox.

Its good that so many people are excited about it. You can't go into Walmart or even Cabelas and find a light of this quality....if you did, it would most likely be under glass with the pistols and guns.


----------



## WHT_GE8

I purchased an M1X, extender, 2 18650 batteries, and a charger from light junction without even knowing about the discount about a month back.  Couldve saved almost 30 bucks...


----------



## bondr006

Here is the page with all the dealers and their CPF discounts....

CPF Specials Page




WHT_GE8 said:


> I purchased an M1X, extender, 2 18650 batteries, and a charger from light junction without even knowing about the discount about a month back.  Couldve saved almost 30 bucks...


----------



## mustang90

I suppose the new gray finish is not out yet?


----------



## run4jc

mustang90 said:


> I suppose the new gray finish is not out yet?



This from Lightjunction.com:

*JETBeam M1X - Dark Gray**, and matching body extender (two types) - ETA: 11/16/2009*


*:sigh:
*​


----------



## mustang90

Thanks for the link! I give them a call sometime Monday to see if they are available yet. I just can't go for the green that is currently available. I have a jetII ibs that is one mighty light for a single 123 battery light.


----------



## palomino77

bondr006 said:


> That would be BOG with this accusation....
> 
> 
> _Up until then the whole conversation was between run4jc, berry580, and myself. Nothing contrary was said about BOG whatsoever. In fact we were discussing whether or not it was proper to advertise full retail price or not. No one started a fight with or accused BOG of anything. The $5000.00 offer is fluff because there is nothing to prove in the first place.....And your whole diatribe above is absolute utter rubbish, because it is BOG that is the bully here, coming unprovoked into a conversation swinging fists.....picking a fight when there was no fight to pick._
> 
> 
> He is the one who BOG has made the unprovoked and unfounded accusation against. I guess what is even more curious is why *you* have chosen to involve yourself in this windstrings....


 

I was completely neutral in this conversation, but reading your comments have made me take sides with BUG OUT GEAR and against LIGHT JUNCTION, if I where you, and really wanted to help them I wouldn’t intervene any further. 
Just my two cent’s 
Having said that, What is the M1X V4 ????


----------



## Breathing Borla

Sorry to be late to the party and asked what happened. but I seem to be missing something.

How are you guys getting the m1x for under 100 bucks? everything I see is 140 plus the discount codes of 10% or whatever, still way more than 96 or 98?

Thanks guys, I think this is my next light.


----------



## UlrikJ

Hi all

How is it possible to see/verify the version of a M1X ???

I want to but a M1X from Flashaholics.co.uk but I don't want to buy an old version!

Thanks *V4**JETBeam M1X V4*


----------



## TriChrome

Breathing Borla said:


> Sorry to be late to the party and asked what happened. but I seem to be missing something.
> 
> How are you guys getting the m1x for under 100 bucks? everything I see is 140 plus the discount codes of 10% or whatever, still way more than 96 or 98?
> 
> Thanks guys, I think this is my next light.



I'm in the same boat as Borla. I'm extremely interested in this light, but even with CPF discount it's still well above $130. What happened to the several people who claimed an under $100 price? Anybody care to shed some light?


----------



## windstrings

TriChrome said:


> I'm in the same boat as Borla. I'm extremely interested in this light, but even with CPF discount it's still well above $130. What happened to the several people who claimed an under $100 price? Anybody care to shed some light?



The M1X is a piece of solid art.. but the only light that I can think of that drops in price would be the solarforce L1000... possibly more throw than the M1X due to the larger head.... or you could drop to a L900 for equivalent size reflector.

CPF may be better to deal with than China.... It appears lighthound is out of them.
Here is is on ebay. The solarforce has an orangepeel reflector for a smooth cast, but prob hurts throw some.

The solarforce only has one light level according to that thread... so If you like the lower output abilities, .. the M1X is a sweet light. I prefer the smooth reflector for throw.


----------



## TriChrome

I appreciate the recommendation windstrings, but what I was getting at was both 'berry580' and 'run4c' have quoted prices of under $100 for the JetBeam M1X in this thread, and it seems like both myself and Borla are having a hard time finding those same prices that were posted a mere month ago.




berry580 said:


> Have a look here, $144.95 before the "discount" while BOG is selling at $110 ($98+$12) without the "discount"





run4jc said:


> BOG - $110 - 10% = $99
> LJ - $110 - 12%= $96.80


----------



## run4jc

Sorry for all the confusion - although those threads were contained within a hijack of Selfbuilt's thread (sorry again, selfbuilt!), the price discussion was in reference to the then soon-to-be-released Jetbeam RRT-0, not the M1X. I paid $145 less the CPF discount for mine, and would do it again! Worth every penny.

Hope this clears up the confusion and again, apologies!


----------



## TriChrome

Thanks for clearing that up! I'll still pick one up as they seem amazing, just might have to save a little longer...


----------



## berry580

run4jc is correct. I'm owe you guys and especially Selfbuilt an apology.

Sorry! 





run4jc said:


> Sorry for all the confusion - although those threads were contained within a hijack of Selfbuilt's thread (sorry again, selfbuilt!), the price discussion was in reference to the then soon-to-be-released Jetbeam RRT-0, not the M1X. I paid $145 less the CPF discount for mine, and would do it again! Worth every penny.
> 
> Hope this clears up the confusion and again, apologies!


----------



## selfbuilt

UlrikJ said:


> How is it possible to see/verify the version of a M1X ???


Although manufacturer's can change their specs at any time, I don't believe there were any changes to the emitter/circuit in the so-called 
"V3" (i.e. the olive-drab green one). It's possible the newer so-called "V4" (with newer colors again) may have changes, but I have no info on that one way or the other so far.

The only clear differences that I am aware of is from "V1" (basically an early release limited run) and the "V2" that I reviewed (and seems to have been standard since then). In that case, max output was lower on the initial V1. You can tell these apart from V2 onward as the original V1 had a slightly different design to the flutes in the head, and a different looking battery extender (that doesn't fit on the V2 onward). 

I don't have a V1 to directly compare, but check out some of the early discussions here (I believe HKJ has one, so you can compare my pics to the ones in his various thrower reviews). Should help you figure out whether an item in question is from that early first batch or not.



run4jc said:


> Sorry for all the confusion - although those threads were contained within a hijack of Selfbuilt's thread (sorry again, selfbuilt!), the price discussion was in reference to the then soon-to-be-released Jetbeam RRT-0, not the M1X. I paid $145 less the CPF discount for mine, and would do it again! Worth every penny.


No worries ... just glad the price thing was clarified.


----------



## sl33pyriceboi

i have a stupid (sorry im a noob)

so after doing a lot of research and reading all ur reviews ive decided to buy the M1X.

my questions is:

can i put 2 "extenders" on here to use 3x 18650? (or even put 3 extenderes to use 4x 18650?)

just my hypothetical question/situation

if possible, will it harm the circuit or anything or over power it...etc?

thx in adv


----------



## easilyled

sl33pyriceboi said:


> i have a stupid (sorry im a noob)
> 
> so after doing a lot of research and reading all ur reviews ive decided to buy the M1X.
> 
> my questions is:
> 
> can i put 2 "extenders" on here to use 3x 18650? (or even put 3 extenderes to use 4x 18650?)
> 
> just my hypothetical question/situation
> 
> if possible, will it harm the circuit or anything or over power it...etc?
> 
> thx in adv



I can't understand why you would want to add further extenders to this light.

With 2 18650s, the light is already very long with a narrow tube and big head.

With further extenders its going to look completely out of proportion and it will be cumbersome to carry.

Why don't you just carry 2 spare fully charged 18650s with you instead, assuming that your reason for asking is that you need extra running time?

Its extremely easy to unscrew the tailcap, pop out the existing batteries and replace them.


----------



## berry580

there's a 6D maglite........ i can't see what's not possible.

as with 3 or even 4 x 18650, it should be possible in theory and would probably mean phenomenal runtime.


----------



## selfbuilt

sl33pyriceboi said:


> can i put 2 "extenders" on here to use 3x 18650? (or even put 3 extenderes to use 4x 18650?)


I don't see any reason why the circuit wouldn't be able to handle 3x or 4x 18650 (given that it can handle 3x and 4x RCR, which has the same voltage). However, heat may be an issue at higher run currents, and I don't generally recommend >2 Li-ion cells in series anyway (increasing risk of failure and damage).

As to how to reach that length, you would need 2 extra extenders (i.e. 3 extenders in total) to reach 3x18650. And presumably 5 extenders to reach 4x18650. But I'm not too sure that would work - keep in mind the extenders were designed to add 1xCR123A length to the 3xCR123A default size. Most 18650s are slightly shorter than 2xCR123A, so the tolerances in springs, etc, may be insufficient to make contact in heavily jury-rigged formats with multiple extenders.

Frankly, not likely worth the risk for the potential runtime gain - 2x18650 is pretty long-lasting to start with. And I'm with easyled on simply carrying spares - safer all around.


----------



## windstrings

easilyled said:


> I can't understand why you would want to add further extenders to this light.
> 
> With 2 18650s, the light is already very long with a narrow tube and big head.
> 
> With further extenders its going to look completely out of proportion and it will be cumbersome to carry.
> 
> Why don't you just carry 2 spare fully charged 18650s with you instead, assuming that your reason for asking is that you need extra running time?
> 
> Its extremely easy to unscrew the tailcap, pop out the existing batteries and replace them.



The solarforce L1000 holds 3 18650's and I too was wondering if two more extenders would allow an extra battery to be added.
You could always add the smooth "non notched" extenders so it looks like the body is just longer.

I'm not sure if the driver will accept another 3.7 volts, but I think it may as the solarforce is basically the same setup in a different housing.


> Input voltage: 6.5-18V



Looks like theoretically, it could even hold 4?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

windstrings said:


> The solarforce L1000 holds 3 18650's and I too was wondering if two more extenders would allow an extra battery to be added.
> You could always add the smooth "non notched" extenders so it looks like the body is just longer.
> 
> *I'm not sure if the driver will accept another 3.7 volts*, but I think it may as the solarforce is basically the same setup in a different housing.


*Input voltage: 6.5-18V :thumbsup:*


----------



## windstrings

Does anyone know if adding two more extenders is the magic distance needed to add another 18650?

Does that mean we could add 4 extenders to add two more 18650's for a total of 4 - 18650s?... If I'm doing my math right, 4 protected cell 18650's never would get about 18volts would they?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

windstrings said:


> Does anyone know if adding two more extenders is the magic distance needed to add another 18650?
> 
> Does that mean we could add 4 extenders to add two more 18650's for a total of 4 - 18650s?... If I'm doing my math right, 4 protected cell 18650's never would get about 18volts would they?


Is it so hard to understand that 4x16340 have the same voltage as 4x18650?

All Lithium-Ion cells (also known as Li-Ion/ LiCo, Li-Poly and LiMn) are around 4.20v fresh off the charger and around 3.7v under load. It doens't matter their size or shape.

An extender gives an extra length which is the equivalent of a CR123/16340 cell, so you do the math...


----------



## windstrings

Opps... I didn't see Selfbuilts reply.. in post # 260.


----------



## windstrings

selfbuilt said:


> However, heat may be an issue at higher run currents, and I don't generally recommend >2 Li-ion cells in series anyway (increasing risk of failure and damage).



That would explain why someone commented about how hot the Solarforce L1000 got with only 3 batteries.


----------



## UlrikJ

selfbuilt said:


> Although manufacturer's can change their specs at any time, I don't believe there were any changes to the emitter/circuit in the so-called
> "V3" (i.e. the olive-drab green one). It's possible the newer so-called "V4" (with newer colors again) may have changes, but I have no info on that one way or the other so far.
> 
> The only clear differences that I am aware of is from "V1" (basically an early release limited run) and the "V2" that I reviewed (and seems to have been standard since then). In that case, max output was lower on the initial V1. You can tell these apart from V2 onward as the original V1 had a slightly different design to the flutes in the head, and a different looking battery extender (that doesn't fit on the V2 onward).
> 
> I don't have a V1 to directly compare, but check out some of the early discussions here (I believe HKJ has one, so you can compare my pics to the ones in his various thrower reviews). Should help you figure out whether an item in question is from that early first batch or not.
> 
> 
> No worries ... just glad the price thing was clarified.



I have been talking to HKJ over PM for the last couple of days - he is danish too you know 

Today I received my all new and favorite light - the Jetbeam M1X. I must say that I am quite impressed. The overall build quality is very good. But the light, extender and tailcap does note have the complete same color. They are all green but they do not match completely. But I can live with that!

The M1X was quite a bit smaller than I expected. I though that it would be bigger (that was what see said ). Quite a nice size I must amid.

But DAMN that light can throw. I own a Wolf-Eyes Boxer HID 24W which I love very much. But the M1X can almost throw just as far - read: almost! And instant on. I love it! The throw of the M1X is very good. And that was the reason of buying. Some I am quite pleased.

The low in the user-defined mode is very low which is super cool. It is lower than the low on the LD10 which I always carry on me.


----------



## windstrings

UlrikJ said:


> The M1X was quite a bit smaller than I expected. I though that it would be bigger (that was what see said ). Quite a nice size I must amid.
> 
> But DAMN that light can throw. I own a Wolf-Eyes Boxer HID 24W which I love very much. But the M1X can almost throw just as far - read: almost! And instant on. I love it! The throw of the M1X is very good. And that was the reason of buying. Some I am quite pleased.
> 
> The low in the user-defined mode is very low which is super cool. It is lower than the low on the LD10 which I always carry on me.




Same with me.. by looking at the pics and the beamshots, I thought it would be much bigger as i looks like the sledge of thor.. but when you get it you go.... "is that all there is?".. until you turn it on!....

Too cool for and LED instant on!.. great to keep by me bedside for instant on blindness should I ever need it.

And the low mode goes quite low so you can sneak around without alerting the whole house and neighborhood till your ready for the high power.

Small enough to even stick in your back pocket if you need free hands.


----------



## combat-lights

I had couple of people over last night, my brother who is a mechanic and loves flashlights and he is a streamlight lover. I took the 1mx outside and we live in the country and our nearest neighbor is about 300 feet across the street. It was pitch black outside around 9 pm and I fire up the flashlight, my brother's jaw dropped when the whole house lit up. Then I saw my neighbor's porch light turned on!! 

He decided he wanted one and shopped around online. He said he got his from tacticallightsgear.com for about 139.00. He is hooked!!!


----------



## southern_shaker

_This was written in the original review "As for the ~50% output level, performance is certainly very respectable. Note that the M1X is a continuously-variable light, which will never be as efficient as a good defined multi-level current-controlled light. Despite this, you can see the M1X performs very close to the earlier MVP 3XCree on Med on 18650"_

_I'm buying the M1X on Ebay today after reading some of the great reviews, but will someone tell me what light would be a multi-level current controlled light that's supposed to be more efficient._


----------



## selfbuilt

southern_shaker said:


> _I'm buying the M1X on Ebay today after reading some of the great reviews, but will someone tell me what light would be a multi-level current controlled light that's supposed to be more efficient._


The runtime traces in this review (and more recent ones I've done) will tell you about relative output/runtime efficiencies.

As you'll see, the EagleTac M2 series lights are more efficient for the same output, since they are current-controlled. But of course, they won't go to as low an output as the M1X, only have a handful of output levels, etc. (and the M1X is fabulous thrower light). Maximum efficiency is everything - and the M1X can always be run at lower outputs if you want to prolong battery life.

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## TriChrome

Got mine the Monday before last and have been playing with it quite a bit. It's the best thrower I've ever had, that's for sure. Three problems though:

-Small raised bump on the OP reflector really bugs me in a $150 light (and it's not part of the OP texture, it's much larger than those very small ups/down contours of the texture). I expect near perfection (with finish at least) in a light of this price.

-Sometimes the light won't turn on in the 2nd user programmable mode; still haven't figured out if it's me, the light resetting to the lowest setting (which is barely visible in a lit room), or a programming issue.

-In order to get the light to go into the programmed mode I have to unscrew it much more than I would like; so that the red o-ring underneath just barely shows (which can't add to it's water proof-ness). If I give it maybe another quarter turn the light would unscrew itself. I can play with the tension of the bezel to make it a little better, but I shouldn't have to do that to feel secure that the light isn't going to come to pieces when I'm quickly changing modes.


----------



## selfbuilt

TriChrome said:


> -Sometimes the light won't turn on in the 2nd user programmable mode; still haven't figured out if it's me, the light resetting to the lowest setting (which is barely visible in a lit room), or a programming issue.
> 
> -In order to get the light to go into the programmed mode I have to unscrew it much more than I would like; so that the red o-ring underneath just barely shows (which can't add to it's water proof-ness). If I give it maybe another quarter turn the light would unscrew itself. I can play with the tension of the bezel to make it a little better, but I shouldn't have to do that to feel secure that the light isn't going to come to pieces when I'm quickly changing modes.


Neither of these sound right - could be a contact issue for both. I would recommend a thorough cleaning of the head and threads. Sometimes lube can migrate onto contact surfaces and cause intermittent issues. You should be able to switch into programmed mode within a simple quarter-turn of the head (from tight).


----------



## Fusion_m8

Hi TriChrome:

Just wondering if you purchased your light from a dealer on ebay? I've concerns about those dealers selling "copies" rather than the genuine, and I'm sure the copies will not be anywhere near as well finished as the genuine product. 

Do you know anyone else who may have a M1X? Perhaps you could compare yours and see if its exactly the same.

Alternatively, you could send yours back to Jetbeam or to the dealer/store where you got it from on warranty.




TriChrome said:


> Got mine the Monday before last and have been playing with it quite a bit. It's the best thrower I've ever had, that's for sure. Three problems though:
> 
> -Small raised bump on the OP reflector really bugs me in a $150 light (and it's not part of the OP texture, it's much larger than those very small ups/down contours of the texture). I expect near perfection (with finish at least) in a light of this price.
> 
> -Sometimes the light won't turn on in the 2nd user programmable mode; still haven't figured out if it's me, the light resetting to the lowest setting (which is barely visible in a lit room), or a programming issue.
> 
> -In order to get the light to go into the programmed mode I have to unscrew it much more than I would like; so that the red o-ring underneath just barely shows (which can't add to it's water proof-ness). If I give it maybe another quarter turn the light would unscrew itself. I can play with the tension of the bezel to make it a little better, but I shouldn't have to do that to feel secure that the light isn't going to come to pieces when I'm quickly changing modes.


----------



## TriChrome

I bought it from LightJunction so I know it's real. I just cleaned everything and there was a little dirty lube where the brass hi/low switching ring mates with the battery tube. I'll give it another week of switching between modes and see if it happens again.

I think the o-ring beneath the glass was installed backwards as well. I flipped it around so the o-ring's goes both between the glass and the bezel, and the lip of the o-ring (the o-ring is more like an "L" shape profile) also goes between the reflector and the flashlight body and it screws on a little tighter now (can just barely see the red o-ring when in program mode, and I get almost a full turn more before the two pieces separate).

Thanks for the help. I think it's my luck though... my other flashlight is acting up as well (but that's a story for another topic).


----------



## TriChrome

Just wanted to add to this review that the M1X cell extender and tailcap seems to be compatible to Surefire C and P series bodies.

I was able to use the M1X tailcap on my Surefire C2, and my Surefire C2's tailcap (with McClicky installed) also works on the M1X.

The JetBeam RM-01 pressure switch tailcap also seems to be interchangeable between them, although if it'll hold up to more amperage running through it I don't know.


----------



## Crusader69

TriChrome said:


> Just wanted to add to this review that the M1X cell extender and tailcap seems to be compatible to Surefire C and P series bodies.
> 
> I was able to use the M1X tailcap on my Surefire C2, and my Surefire C2's tailcap (with McClicky installed) also works on the M1X.
> 
> The JetBeam RM-01 pressure switch tailcap also seems to be interchangeable between them, although if it'll hold up to more amperage running through it I don't know.



Thanks for the info, TriChrome. I'm about to get the M1X and wondering about this.


----------



## Kif

That's a good news to hear that M1X thread is compatible to Surefire C/P series.
I may get a new M1X soon and have new "LEGO" to play


----------



## Brigadier

Just received an OD M1X off B/S/T - Thanks hunter306 :twothumbs

Makes a nice pair with the OD Jet-III M












BTW, the tailcaps an 1 cell extension are interchangeable.


----------



## Brigadier

Well, it is finally getting dark out here on the Left Coast. I took the M1X outside to see what it can do.

Holy Bat Signal, Batman!!!

WOW

just


WOW


----------



## BeeMan458

New Poster here.

Signed up so as to give thanks to you guys and your review efforts.

:wave:

Our son, after twenty-three years in the US Air Force, (SMSgt), was accepted to police academy in southern Oregon. He's also an avid outdoors, go into the bush for a week or two, get a permit style, bow and long gun hunter: Griz, Musk Ox, Mountain Goats, etc. So being a bit of a flashlight nut, I ordered up a couple of torches to try out and see if I'd want to get them as a gift when he graduates from academy.



Yes, I'll buy him new ones, cause I ain't giving up mine.



Base upon what I read here and in other threads, I picked up a JetBeam M1X and a complementary Jet-III M. For power I ordered up six, protected, Ultrafire, 18650 button top batteries and charger.

My request to you LEO types (or anybody else who wants to chime in), can you give my wife and I any other suggestions as to what would make for an appropriate academy graduation gift besides these two killer torches and a gift certificate to Outback? His mother will be at the graduation ceremony to represent the family, I'll be home working so as to pay for it all.



Thanks in advance for your replies and thanks again for all your review efforts.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TriChrome

I didn't see this listed in the review. Does anybody know how many amps the M1X pulls? 

...just wondering for a project of mine where I'm using a Jetbeam M1X endcap on a Surefire C2 (since they seem to be perfectly compatible with with each other).


----------



## Darkwall

another member asking same question here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198933

answer is in datasheet here: (quoting Marduke) http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampMC-E.pdf

forward voltage @ 700 mA per die is 2.8 amps total. (700 mA X 4 led dies = 2.8 amps total)

i remember reading about this somewhere else...:thinking:


----------



## Nokoff

Have U had a chance to review a V4 M1X.....I wanted one until I heard, unofficially, that Jetbeam changed the reflector with the V4 so now it throws noticably less....any more info on this?


----------



## selfbuilt

Nokoff said:


> Have U had a chance to review a V4 M1X.....I wanted one until I heard, unofficially, that Jetbeam changed the reflector with the V4 so now it throws noticably less....any more info on this?


Sorry, no idea. Haven't heard from JetBeam in awhile. :shrug:


----------



## Nokoff

I have not heard from them either. Shortly after my post above, I emailed JB and every distributor I know of asking about any changes from V3 to V4. Only two distributors bothered to respond to me, kudos to them, but Jetbeam did not respond ..one vendor was unaware of any changes and another said in fact that Jetbeam increased "effeciency and output" with the V4, but provided no qualifying information  ..this is contrary to some posts I've read leading me to believe that output had decreased in V4, so I'm still not sure which is truth, just wanted to share that for anyone else contemplating V4. I don't have forever to spend on the issue, so I've purchased elsewhere now, for better or worse, despite the awesome beamshots of the M1X past versions


----------



## sniper66

Does anyone know, how it is possible to identify the version # one has? And what changes have been made from v.1 to the following versions?

Thanks for your help, guy's.....


----------



## Persefone

I would love to read a V4 review...


----------



## Fusion_m8

Nokoff said:


> Have U had a chance to review a V4 M1X.....I wanted one until I heard, unofficially, that Jetbeam changed the reflector with the V4 so now it throws noticably less....any more info on this?



I just got back from meeting up with kiwiman3139 comparing his M1Xv1 with my M1Xv4.

We both concluded that:

a) The new v4 reflector looked slightly shallower than v1 and does not concentrate the beam as much as v1.

b) v4 is significantly BRIGHTER than v1, thus what it loses out in reflector design, v4 more than makes up for with increased output

c) v4 throws further than v1 only because of increased output and a larger hotspot. The larger hotspot only becomes evident at ranges of about 50m+(164ft) or more.

d) tint on v1 and v4 appears identical, we could not detect any difference in tint.






*M1Xv4*







*M1Xv1*


----------



## selfbuilt

Fusion_m8 said:


> I just got back from meeting up with kiwiman3139 comparing his M1Xv1 with my M1Xv4.


Thanks for the info.

FYI, for those looking to compare, the version reviewed here is the "common" V2. V1 was a short-lived initial run, with a slightly different body styling. I don't know if much changed in V3 (my impression is that was largely just anodizing color, but I may be wrong about that).


----------



## selfbuilt

> *Re: JetBeam M1X Review (Cree M-CE): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
> Written by *Darkwall* on 11-19-2010 04:28 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> sniper66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know, how it is possible to identify the version # one has? And what changes have been made from v.1 to the following versions?
> 
> Thanks for your help, guy's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what i can tell for Version 4 is that it is identified by www.Jetbeam.com.cn MC E  around the LED itself inside the reflector.
Click to expand...




> *Re: JetBeam M1X Review (Cree M-CE): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
> Written by *Fusion_m8* on 12-24-2010 04:43 AM GMT
> 
> Got my M1Xv2 and compared it to the M1Xv4. Some interesting facts:
> 
> 1) M1Xv2 has a deeper, 2-stage reflector
> 
> 2) M1Xv2 has a deeper and bigger Turbohead to accommodate the deeper 2-stage reflector.
> 
> 3) M1Xv4 is significantly brighter than v2
> 
> 4) M1Xv4's tint is cooler than v2, but in no way is it blueish.
> 
> 5) M1Xv2's bezel appears to be heavier and made of stainless steel rather than softer and lighter alloy on the v4 and M2S.
> 
> Left: M1xv4, right: M1Xv2


*Re: JetBeam M1X Review (Cree M-CE): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
Written by *selfbuilt* on 12-24-2010 07:31 AM GMT



Fusion_m8 said:


> Got my M1Xv2 and compared it to the M1Xv4. Some interesting facts:


Thanks for the details, and the pics! Thanks for the details, and the pics! :wave:




> *Re: JetBeam M1X Review (Cree M-CE): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*
> Written by *Rej* on 12-26-2010 08:36 PM GMT
> 
> Thank you Self-built for your incredibly detailed reviews, especially since being new to this whole 'flash-a-holic' craze which began with a lowly Fenix L2T V2 last year and a TK12 more recently.
> 
> Since your review (dam you :wave I had to pick up a new M1XV4 for X-Mas!. Thanks also to John @ J2Ledflashlights for going out of his way and meeting me in Toronto so I could 'physically' touch & try out this baby in person....highly recommended them in Canada..great service above and beyond!
> 
> What can I say....I love it. Great build, great throw, decent spill and on your recommendations Self-built got some Ultra-fire 18500-1600mah that work great so far.
> 
> One other thing I noticed on the V4 model....ramp up time is now around 17-18 seconds for the full cycle....so not bad, but still not the 8 seconds as the manual says. (manual still stinks by the way!)
> 
> Problem with your great reviews are....I'll keep wanting to buy the next greatest....and neglect your battery fund, forgive me :naughty:


----------



## selfbuilt

The thread discussions for the last few months have been *fully restored* from the search engine cache data (thank you tandem!). At least, up until the end of Dec 2010. If there were additional posts in 2011 that I am missing, please let me know.

Please carry on!


----------



## sjmack

Instead of adding a whole new review (which will not out do yours, self built. You do a hell of a job) I decided to add my two cents to this. I haven't bought any lights in a while, being a poor college student and all, but now that I'm working for the summer I thought I would treat myself after another year of abuse as a mechanical engineering student. I decided I wanted a thrower, and it had to have a good amount of output. After looking around, I decided to pick up a Jetbeam M1X. I have always wanted to try Jetbeam, and I think the M1X is one of the most aesthetically pleasing lights. I received it today, and I have not been disappointed. There is one issue that I will get to in a moment. The build quality is absolutely superb. I wasn't sure how it was going to be, but the knurling is crisp, clean and grippy, the threads are as smooth as butter and very well machined, and the heat sinking and head of the light continues the trend of being well machined even though it is fairly intricate. The light output is great. The brightest lights I had before were a Fenix TK11 and a Surefire E2DL. The LED is centered perfectly, and the reflector creates a very nice throw. There is a slight donut hole, but only really noticeable at very close distances. Anything over 5 feet and mine disappears for the most part. Onto my one issue - This may or may not be occurring because of the programming mode, but the manual isn't clear whether or not you can get into this while the bezel is tightened. Sometimes the switch will not operate and the light will stay on. It will then take one, maybe two cycles to get it to turn off. It doesn't necessarily occur when doing it rapidly, either - it has occurred when cycling about once a second. While it is a minor issue, it is still somewhat annoying if it is not supposed to happen. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## selfbuilt

sjmack said:


> Sometimes the switch will not operate and the light will stay on. It will then take one, maybe two cycles to get it to turn off. It doesn't necessarily occur when doing it rapidly, either - it has occurred when cycling about once a second. While it is a minor issue, it is still somewhat annoying if it is not supposed to happen. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


Sounds like a faulty switch. Outside of a thorough clean of the tailcap and tightening of the switch retaining ring, I suspect you may have to contact your vendor for a replacement switch. Easy job to do yourself on most lights - the retaining ring is on the inside of the tailcap, and comes out with snap-ring pliers, fine-tip needle nose pliers, sturdy tweezers, or sometimes even a paper clip if you are lucky. With these lights, I believe they are all external (and require strong pliers and a cloth to prevent scratching - or ideally a dedicated tool).


----------



## sjmack

selfbuilt said:


> Sounds like a faulty switch. Outside of a thorough clean of the tailcap and tightening of the switch retaining ring, I suspect you may have to contact your vendor for a replacement switch (easy job to do yourself, the retaining ring comes out with snap-ring pliers, fine-tip needle nose pliers, sturdy tweezers, or sometimes even a paper clip if you are lucky).


 
That's what I figured. I didn't think the selecting mode would operate with the head fully tightened, but I wanted to make sure. I gave the contacts a quick cleaning and have been playing with the switch, and it seems to be doing it less frequently, but I will probably contact Battery Junction tomorrow.


----------



## bee-man

sjmack said:


> The build quality is absolutely superb. I wasn't sure how it was going to be, but the knurling is crisp, clean and grippy, the threads are as smooth as butter and very well machined, and the heat sinking and head of the light continues the trend of being well machined even though it is fairly intricate.



sjmack, I just received my M1XM. Can you take a look at your tail cap and tell me if you have light scratches and small nicks on the stainless steel retaining? I hate to be nit picky, but after all the raving reviews on JB quality, I really wasn't expecting mines to look so...uh... used (see pic). Also, did you order the tactical extender?


----------



## sjmack

bee-man mine does have some scratches, but there are no nicks or dents. The one other thing I have noticed is that between the area between the two different heat sinks, there appears to be small gaps that would affect its water resistance. I don't know if they actually are or not, but I don't have a camera to show it clearly. Here is an arrow to where I am talking about (sorry for stealing your pic, Fusion).


----------



## Fusion_m8

No worries sjmack!

FYI: My favourite M1X is still the V2. While the V4 is significantly BRIGHTER, the tint on the V4 is not as neutral as the V2 and the reflector seems to be tuned for more flood than throw. The V2 feels better built as its heavier due to the deeper reflector and stainless steel bezel ring and the lens has a cool purplish colour AR coating that seems absent in current generation Jetbeam lights. The way I see it, Jetbeam stopped producing the versions with the deeper 2-stage reflector with the bigger and deeper turbohead because it reduced their profits. With a single "global" platform, they could cut cost of production by making parts that were interchangeable with the M1X, M2S, M1XM and even the RRT-3 .


----------



## bee-man

sjmack said:


> bee-man mine does have some scratches, but there are no nicks or dents. The one other thing I have noticed is that between the area between the two different heat sinks, there appears to be small gaps that would affect its water resistance. I don't know if they actually are or not, but I don't have a camera to show it clearly. Here is an arrow to where I am talking about (sorry for stealing your pic, Fusion).



sjmack, thanks for checking. As far as the gap between heat sinks, the one I have is minimal or practically flush. I haven't taken mine apart yet, but I would imagine or hope that there is an o-ring to keep the water out. 

The other issue I have is an imperfection with my extender (looks like a chip on one of the tactical fins), which according to the dealer, is exhibited on all their inventory. Strange.

Thanks again.


----------



## bee-man

Fusion - one of your M1X's has a crenelated tail cap. Did you purchase that separately or did it come with the light?


----------



## Fusion_m8

Seperately on ebay.... Its a MAJOR PAIN to install! No tools supplied, just gotta use brute force and a pliers wrapped with some cloth... real caveman stuff!


----------



## jumpin jackson

Thanks for the excellent review 
JJ


----------



## Norm

Dim and Dimmer Your post has been moved here. - Norm


----------



## Pöbel

As the interest in the M1-X ist (understandably) declining you might be interested in bringing it back up to date.

I have the V2 Version bought in 2009. It's one of my absolute favorite lights. Switched to a N-Bin MC-E when they became available.

Lately I lost some interest in my M1X as even an XP-G2 equipped Armytek Predator has as much output and even more throw.

I found a driver which perfectly fits the M1-X V2 (and V1). Newer Models with the bigger driver Diameter will not work(!!!)
http://www.intl-outdoor.com/xml-multicell-circuit-board-35a-ouput-55126v-p-543.html

The reflector works outstandingly great with a XM-L, producing a wonderful beam with no artefacts.

Installations is pretty straight forward. You do loose IBS. 

with 3.5A in high mode the M1X is now again able to compete with current XM-L based offerings.


----------



## selfbuilt

Pöbel said:


> As the interest in the M1-X ist (understandably) declining you might be interested in bringing it back up to date.


Thanks for mod info Pöbel.

It's true that I never take my M1X out any more (that MC-E just seems too out of date). But I always liked the form factor - and IBS interface.


----------



## Pöbel

True, IBS is great. Unfortunately the M1X V4 Driver has a much bigger diameter and there is no way it will fit the M1X V1/2. Apart from the fact that its not true IBS either. 

Not using the M1X at all just is the bigger downside and so I chose that intl-ourdoor driver and dumped IBS


----------



## easilyled

Pöbel said:


> True, IBS is great. Unfortunately the M1X V4 Driver has a much bigger diameter and there is no way it will fit the M1X V1/2. Apart from the fact that its not true IBS either.
> 
> Not using the M1X at all just is the bigger downside and so I chose that intl-ourdoor driver and dumped IBS



Why does the driver need to be replaced in addition to upgrading the led from MC-E to XM-L (XM-L2 to be completely up to date)? Is it because the MC-E wired 2S2P?


----------



## Pöbel

*AW: JetBeam M1X Review (Cree M-CE): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*

Exactly. The old driver is somewhere around [email protected]

I would rather have kept that one but I do not think it can be somehow converted to [email protected] by Joe average.

And yeah, XM-L2 would be preferable but I did not find any of these with true neutral tint.


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: AW: JetBeam M1X Review (Cree M-CE): RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!*



Pöbel said:


> Exactly. The old driver is somewhere around [email protected]
> 
> I would rather have kept that one but I do not think it can be somehow converted to [email protected] by Joe average.
> 
> And yeah, XM-L2 would be preferable but I did not find any of these with true neutral tint.



would a MK R go in this light ? with the stock driver ? and what can be expected ? !


----------



## Pöbel

Update 

with 3,5A driver and dedomed XP-G2 on Sinkpad my M1X now reaches 160klux/1m

the old lady can again keep up with commercial throwers you can buy nowadays!


@zs&tas
MK-R would not be a good idea. First is too big and second it would be way underdriven. the m1x would have less throw than with mce but a bit more Lumens


----------



## zs&tas

Pöbel said:


> Update
> 
> with 3,5A driver and dedomed XP-G2 on Sinkpad my M1X now reaches 160klux/1m
> 
> the old lady can again keep up with commercial throwers you can buy nowadays!
> 
> 
> @zs&tas
> MK-R would not be a good idea. First is too big and second it would be way underdriven. the m1x would have less throw than with mce but a bit more Lumens



ahh ok thanks, how is the mce wired up in the m1x then ? i guessed the voltage would be too much to put in the xp g2


----------



## Pöbel

2s2p

that is why the driver has to be changed.


----------



## nags

I know I'm digging deep here but just found my JetBeam in the closet and was wondering if anyone was still running one and if there's any new upgrades for 'em.


----------

